# اين يقع الشرف ؟



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

"الشرف هو العرض , والعرض أغلى من الارض , يتوارثه الرجال ابا عن جد , لا يمكن لآحد ان يمس شرف الاخر , وأن كان من الانس او الجن , الدم وحده يغسل العار اذا ضاع الشرف , والدم وحده يثبت وجود الشرف فى ليلة الزفاف , تنتفخ صدور الرجال والازواج ,يرفعون انوفهم حتى تلامس السقف , فالشرف شرف الذكور والانثى ليست الا دليل" . 

من رواية جنات وابليس لنوال السعداوى 

المقطع ده كان بيحكى عن قصة بنت اسمها نرجس فى الرواية اتجوزت , ويوم الزفاف محصلش نزيف , والدها لما عرف انتحر لانه مكانش مصدق ان بنته بريئة , وخاف من الفضيحة , بدل ما يقتلها قتل نفسه 

بسمع كتير فى الاردن عن جرائم الشرف وفى مصر كمان 
وفيه بنات كتير بيروحوا ضحايا للجرائم ديه والقاتل قدام الناس بيعتبر بطل 
من امته القتل اى قتل يتحول لبطولة ؟
وينفع هى تقتل اخوها لانه زانى , بحجة الدفاع عن الشرف ؟ ولا الرجال مش عندهم شرف يتحاسبوا عليه ؟ 

كلنا اتربينا بنسمع الكلمة ديه , الشرف , شرف البنت زى عود الكبريت , كنت اسمع الكلمة ديه وانا صغيرة من الافلام المصرية القديمة , مكنتش فاهماها خالص , يعنى ايه شرف وعود كبريت وايه اللى جاب الشرف لعود الكبريت وليه بيولع مرة واحدة ؟ هو ايه اللى يولع مرة واحدة ؟ هى لمبة واتحرقت ؟ مش فاهمه ؟ 

وايه التشبيهات الغريبة ديه ؟

لما كبرت فهمت , ان كل بنت شايله فى جسمها شرف العائلة كلها 
حتى شرف رجال العائلة موجود فى جسمها 
يعنى حتى شرف الراجل مش موجود عنده هو , موجود عندها هى 
لو ضاع شرفها هى , يبقا ضاع شرفه هو 
طيب وهو معندوش شرف منفصل بذاته ؟ 

للدرجة ديه اختزلنا كلمة كبيييييييييييييرة زى الشرف فى مجرد غشاء ؟ 
صغرنا كل المعانى الانسانية التانية زى المحبة والجمال والعدل مش كل ده شرف بردو ؟

اهتمينا بالحفاظ على غشاء موجود فى الجسم , واهملنا غشاء العقل ؟ 
غشاء البكارة موجود فى العقل مش فى الجسد بس 

هنعمل ايه بغشاء موجود وعقل فاسد وجاهل وشرير ؟ 

الراجل يسرق ويرتشى وينصب ويزنى ويسكر , بس كل ده مش بيمس شرفه ,طالما ان الغشاء بتاع اخته وبنته وبنت خالته وبنت عمته موجود وسليم وبخير .

امته هنبطل نحسبها بالشكل ده ؟ امته هنبطل نقيم البنت من خلال غشاء وبس ؟ امته هنرفع من قيمة كلمة زى الشرف لتشمل حاجات كتير اكتر واعمق من الموجودة فى اجساد النساء 
امته الرجال هيتحملوا مسئولية شرفهم بنفسهم من غير ما يكون مختزل فى اجساد نسائهم فقط ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

لي مشاركة مطولة في هذا الموضوع .. بس أصحى و أشرب النسكافيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

*

أولا : معلش يا روز موضوع غشاء البكارى لا يستهان به مهما حصل

هو بس الراجل ما عندوش ما يثبت بكورته من عدمها

يعنى الواحد بيتخيل إن ربنا خلق الستات بلا غشاء البكارى

أو خلقهم بغشاء و لكن بيرجعوا أبكار تانى ( هتحصل فى الجنة إنتى عارفة )

فى الحالة ديه الستات برضوا ( أنا متأكدة بس معرفش على رأى هشام قنديل ) إنهم هيزنوا برضوا و أهى تجربة  :dntknw:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ثانيا ليه بأة الراجل بيحس إن شرفه راح فى الباباى لو أخته طلعت تيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت ؟:smil12:

هو تقريبا ( متأكدة بس إحتمال ) يكون حاسس إنه إتأرطس يعنى بقى أورطاس
أو إتكوز يعنى بقى كوز
فبيتحمئ شوية :spor22:

فيها حاجة ديه؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لي مشاركة مطولة في هذا الموضوع .. بس أصحى و أشرب النسكافيه



طيب اعزم , اعملى معاك . مفيش حد بيخدم حد ؟ :t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2013)

*أين يقع الشرف ؟!!!*​*الشرف يقع عند الرجل بأنه على أستعداد أن *​*(( يموت )) فى سبيل الدفاع عن أمرأته أو ( أهل بيته )*​*يعنى بيضحى بروحه وحياته علشانها وعشانهم *​*الأب اللى أنتحر دة ...هو هو نفس الأب *​*اللى ممكن يُقاتل فى سبيل الدفاع عن حياة بنته وشرفها ومستقبلها *​*علشان كدة أنتحر لأنه معرفش يحافظ عليها *​*لأنه فهم أنه معرفش يربى ...( هو شافها كدة ) علشان كدة قرر *​*أنه يستحق الموت *​*مش علشان هو متخلف أو شرقى رجعى أو أو ....*​*الى آخر القائمة الحمضانة اللى مالهاش طعم *​*أى ست راجلها مش بيدافع عنها ... أو حتى بيغير عليها *​*مايبقاش رااااجل** يبقى حاجة تانية ... بيقولوا عليه ( تيوس ) ( ديوس )*​*وهى أول واحدة هتقول عليه*​*راجل خيخة ...شُرابة خُرج *​*الست عايزة اللى يحتويها ..*​*والأحتواء = النُبل + الشرف + الغيرة + النخوة + الحب + الأمان *​*=** رااااجل *​*وأبقوا أسألوا ربنا بقى انت خلقت غشاء البكارة لية ؟*​*والا لية خلقت حوا من ضلع آدم *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ثانيا ليه بأة الراجل بيحس إن شرفه راح فى الباباى لو أخته طلعت تيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت ؟:smil12:*


*وهو نفس ( الأخ ) يا إيرينى اللى لو حد أتعرض لأخته*
*هيروح برضه فى التيييييت *
*دفاعا عنها *​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> أولا : معلش يا روز موضوع غشاء البكارى لا يستهان به مهما حصل
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك 
بس انتى قولتى حاجة مهمه علشان الراجل مش عنده غشاء بكارة فهو بيعمل اللى فى نفسه من غير ما يكون عليه اى مشاكل 

بصى علشان انا عارفه ممكن حد يفهم انى بشجع على الزنا والفجور 
رأيى فى الزنا قولته فى اكتر من مكان هنا وانا ضده على طول الخط ده وصية كتابية مفيش كلام فيها 
انما انا قصدى هنا ان مينفعش نحط كل قيمة البنت فى الغشاء بس 

وبعدين مينفعش شرف الراجل يبقا فى جسم اخته وبنته وعمته 
شرف كل انسان عنده هو بس مش عند غيره وهو بس المسئول عن شرفه الشخصى ويتحاسب عليه 

هههههههه لا يتقرطس ولا يبقا كوز ولا حاجة :t33::t33:, ما هو لازم يفهم ان بنته او اخته طالما كبيرة وناضجة مش ملكية خاصة ليه 
هى كائن منفصل بذاته من حقه اختيار حياته 

زى ما هو كائن منفصل بذاته عن اللى حواليه 

تخيلى يا ايرينى ان ارتكاب الخطأ حق بشرى ؟ اينعم , ربنا ادانا الحق ده , اننا نختار ما بين الصح والغلط بحرية , هو طبعا عايزنا نختار الصح, ديه ارادته المقدسة نحونا 
لكن خلقنا بحرية ارادة 
وحرية الارادة تشمل اختيار الخطأ وتحمل نتائجه


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

*ما تزعليش مني يا إريني بجد* .. بس مش عارف ليه لما بقرا تعليقاتك عن الرجاله ببقى عاوز امسكك من شعرك و أروح رازعك في الحيط .. وتردي تاني  .. يمكن لأنك فاهمه الرجولة غلط؟ .. جايز .. ويمكن لأنك ما قابلتيش رجاله بحق و حقيق ..* مش الرجالة اللي بتضرب و تزعق و تشخط* .. لالالا .. راجل بمعنى الكلمة .. اللي بيحب و يحنو و يحتوي و يضم و يطبطب وفي نفس الوقت يكون حازم و صارم و ... *دكّر *يعني .. 

ما تزعليش مني بقى أصل اللي جوايا بقوله على طول


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

المهم ياطارق فين النسكافيه ؟ :t33: عندى صداع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مارس 2013)

ا اختزال الشرف فى غشاء البكارة هو معنى ينقصة الانصاف
الشرف هو احترام الذات اولا الشرف هو العمل بمبادىء وقيم الدين
الشرف هو عدم الظلم وعدم التفرقة بين الذكر والانثى
الذكر يفعل ما يشاء
والانثى هى فقط التى يقع عليها شرف العائلة
ولكن للاسف الشديد هذا هو الواقع فى بلادنا


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ا اختزال الشرف فى غشاء البكارة هو معنى ينقصة الانصاف
> الشرف هو احترام الذات اولا الشرف هو العمل بمبادىء وقيم الدين
> الشرف هو عدم الظلم وعدم التفرقة بين الذكر والانثى
> الذكر يفعل ما يشاء
> ...



صحيح يا استاذنا وهو ده اللى انا اقصده من الموضوع 
علشان محدش يفهم انى بشجع على الفجور و الزنا 
لا خالص 
اشكرك لانك فهمتنى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 مارس 2013)

*..*

آلموضوع ليه إعتبآرآت كتير يآ روز
يعنى أكيد آلشرف يخص كل إنسآن منفصل بذآته وهيتحآسب قدآم ربنآ بخطيئته وحدهـ
بس آلمجتمع ليه قوآنين مختلفة جداً فى آلإدآنة .. فآلشرف أو آلسمعة بيمتدوآ من آلشخص لإسرته كلهآ
مثلاً لو رب أسرة إتسجن .. هيأثر على آلنظرة لكل أسرته
لو أولآد سلوكهم سيئ هيتلآم أهلهم فى تربيتهم
كل دآ بيرجع لمدى تأثر آلشخص بفكرهـ آلنآس تجآهه وخوفه منهآ
وخطأ آلبنت بيمثل آلضربة آلأكبرجوهرية فى سمعتهم .. [ *لإن دى فكرة آلمجتمع* ]
ولإن آلمجتمع ونظرته بتمثل رعب للمعظم
يظهر رد فعل آلأهل على آلكوز وآلقرطآس على رأى إيرينى  

هنآ هو بيقتلهآ مش بيقتل دفآعاً عنهآ .. فـ يفرق آلحفآظ على آلشرف ولآ آلخوف من آلقرطآس
ويجى آلسؤآل ليه لو عرفت إن إبنكـ عمل علآقة غير مشروعة مش هتقتله ..؟!
طب ليه أسآساً آلقتل فى آلخطأ دآ بس لكن لو بنت أو ولد كآنوآ كدآبين أو أخلآقهم سيئة أو أو .. مش بتقتلهم ..؟
وأصلاً مين إدآلكـ حق تقتل بغض آلنظر عن نوع أخطآئهم " *إلآ فى حآلة آلدفآع آلمشروع* "  ..؟


فـ* آلكيل **بأكتر من مكيآل **وحق آلإدآنة هم آلسبب*
مع إن خطأ آلبنت فعلاً مشين بس مآينفعش يتحمل كل آلإدآنة بعكس بآقى آلأخطآء 



*..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *ما تزعليش مني يا إريني بجد* .. بس مش عارف ليه لما بقرا تعليقاتك عن الرجاله ببقى عاوز امسكك من شعرك و أروح رازعك في الحيط .. وتردي تاني  .. يمكن لأنك فاهمه الرجولة غلط؟ .. جايز .. ويمكن لأنك ما قابلتيش رجاله بحق و حقيق ..* مش الرجالة اللي بتضرب و تزعق و تشخط* .. لالالا .. راجل بمعنى الكلمة .. اللي بيحب و يحنو و يحتوي و يضم و يطبطب وفي نفس الوقت يكون حازم و صارم و ... *دكّر *يعني ..
> 
> ما تزعليش مني بقى أصل اللي جوايا بقوله على طول



*يا لهوى

هتمسكنى من شعرى !!!!!

و ترزعنى فى الحيطة !!!

هااااااااااااااارك إسوح

هههههههه

كل اللى فات دا و أنا ما زعلتش منك 

بس عارف ليه

لأنك ما تعرفنيش كويس

 أنا قابلت رجالة شهامة الدنيا فيهم سواء كانوا قرابة درجة أولى  أو ما لهومش قرابة من الأصل 

فيه واحد منهم مات من القهرة من غير ما ينتحر و لا حاجة


و قابلت برضوا رجالة ماعندهومش ريحة الرجولة و فى نفس الوقت عنده إستعداد يقتل بنته و لا ضغطه يعلا و لا يتهز له شعره

بس الرجل الشرقى معذور فى كدة 

ديه العوائد و التقاليد
------------------------------

هو إنت كل الرجالة اللى قابلتهم كانوا عندهم رجولة و لا شوية كدة و شوية كدة ؟

أنا برضوا قابلت بنات محترمات و ممكن تحطها فى عينيك

و قابلت بنات برضوا ممكن توديك البحر و ترجعك عطشان
--------------------------------
الناس أنواع

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو نفس ( الأخ ) يا إيرينى اللى لو حد أتعرض لأخته*
> *هيروح برضه فى التيييييت *
> *دفاعا عنها *​



*و أنا ما إعترضتش على فكرة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك
> بس انتى قولتى حاجة مهمه علشان الراجل مش عنده غشاء بكارة فهو بيعمل اللى فى نفسه من غير ما يكون عليه اى مشاكل
> 
> بصى علشان انا عارفه ممكن حد يفهم انى بشجع على الزنا والفجور
> ...



*لأ قيمة البنت مش فى غشاء البكارى و لا حاجة

بس بشرط إن لو الغشاء تم هتكه فى حادثة أو ما شابه

إنما زنى هنا يبقى فيه كلام تانى

و لو إن دلوقتى الدنيا إتحلت دا ب 80 جنيه فى الصيدلية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و بعدين ما أعتقدش دلوقتى إن البنات (الزانيات) هتعدى عليهن ديه

يعنى ما فيش راجل هيقتل بنته و لا حاجة

هو أنا متأكدة بس ما أعرفش ما وصلهمش الطقم الصينى

هههههههههههههههههههه

تخيلى إتباع فى مصر 15 مليون طقم (غشاء):a82:

هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *ما تزعليش مني يا إريني بجد* .. بس مش عارف ليه لما بقرا تعليقاتك عن الرجاله ببقى عاوز امسكك من شعرك و أروح رازعك في الحيط .. وتردي تاني  .. يمكن لأنك فاهمه الرجولة غلط؟ .. جايز .. ويمكن لأنك ما قابلتيش رجاله بحق و حقيق ..* مش الرجالة اللي بتضرب و تزعق و تشخط* .. لالالا .. راجل بمعنى الكلمة .. اللي بيحب و يحنو و يحتوي و يضم و يطبطب وفي نفس الوقت يكون حازم و صارم و ... *دكّر *يعني ..
> 
> ما تزعليش مني بقى أصل اللي جوايا بقوله على طول




:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​



*دا معناه إيه بأة

بتدافع عنى ؟

و لا ناوى تضرب معاه؟

*


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

سبب هذه النظرة هو النظرة العامة للمرأة...تلك النظرة الدونية...

بتبدأ من أول ما تتولد، واهلها يعيطوا انها بنت مش ولد...
والاب يقول لك دي هتفضل شوكة في ضهري لحد ما تتجوز وتبقى شوكة في ضهر جوزها (عشان ساعتها العار هيبقى عار جوزها مش عاره)

المرأة عندهم ضمن الممتلكات....مش انسان له حريته وحقوقه....
وهي حمل....حاجة من ضمن الممتلكات لازم يفضل مخبيها عشان محدش يتريق عليه...


والشرف عندهم مفهومه فقط هو بين الفخذين....ممكن يكون قاتل بس يقول لك شرفي! يا فرحتي بيك!


المصيبة ان في انجلترا من شهرين كده ولا حاجة....قاضي حكم بحكم مخفف على واحد ارتكب جريمة شرف (يعني قتل اخته مثلاً عشان غلطت مع حد) وقامت الدنيا انه ازاي تخفف له الحكم....وطبعاً انا لو مكانهم كنت نزلت مظاهرات ضد القاضي ده!!

بس دي مشكلة الpolitical correctness عندهم....اللي هي خايف يقول على ثقافة انها غلط حتى لو هي ضد الإنسانية أصلاً


----------



## بايبل333 (15 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا معناه إيه بأة
> 
> بتدافع عنى ؟
> 
> ...


انت بتقولى أى .؟
أنتِ تصدقى انى اكون موافق على اللى هيعمله .؟
زعلتينى بصراحة 
برضوة كدة .؟






























انا لو شفتك قدامى عظيم بيمين ثلاثة مش عارف اعمل أى
ممكن ادبحكى جايز برضوة :smil12:


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

إيريني....

انا هاوافقك على نظرتك بس بشرط....

إيه رأيك في الراجل الزاني؟


لو عندك بنت زانية، وبرضو ولد تاني زاني برضو.....مين بذمتك هتحمليه عار اكتر؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> تخيلى إتباع فى مصر 15 مليون طقم (غشاء):a82:
> 
> *


هآآآآر أسوح 
هى مصر فيهآ كم 15 مليون بنت .. آلمعلومة دى جبتيهآ إزآى  :smil13:




*..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هآآآآر أسوح
> هى مصر فيهآ كم 15 مليون بنت .. آلمعلومة دى جبتيهآ إزآى  :smil13:
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لأ يا بنتى 

متأكدة بس ما أعرفش إنهم ممكن يكونوا بيجيبيوا إحتياطى واحد أو إتنين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> سبب هذه النظرة هو النظرة العامة للمرأة...تلك النظرة الدونية...
> 
> بتبدأ من أول ما تتولد، واهلها يعيطوا انها بنت مش ولد...
> والاب يقول لك دي هتفضل شوكة في ضهري لحد ما تتجوز وتبقى شوكة في ضهر جوزها (عشان ساعتها العار هيبقى عار جوزها مش عاره)
> ...



*لألأ إستنى بأة

المسألة مش مسألة ملكية خاصة و لا حاجة

تحب أحكيلك عن حاجات فى العهد القديم 

فيها مشكلة الشرف ديه و لا بلاش أبتدى؟​*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 مارس 2013)

كلما قرأت عن الشرف (تقييم حالة الشخص الاجتماعية كما دلل على ذلك المجتمع أن الفرد)، فإنه عادة ما يكون في إطار سلبي
ولابد ان نضع معايير لمفهوم الشرف فلا يصح قول الشرف على فرد هو المجتمع كله 
الكارثة لم يعد يدرس مفهوم الشرف للشباب بل في الواقع نادرا ما يستخدم 
الكلمة 
كثيرون ما يعتقدون ان الشرف انه هو الثروة والعلم والفخر الخ 
ولكن من وجهة نظرى الشرف هو التعامل مع النساء بطريقة جدية تنعكس على حياته كلها فيبقى الشرف له قيمة


----------



## fouad78 (15 مارس 2013)

عندما كنت مراهقاً كنت أنا أيضاً متحمساً لجرائم الشرف
وكنت أشتعل غضباً عندما أعرف فلانة زانية أو فلانة هربت مع أحدهم .....

ولكن تعرفي بأصدقاء ملحدين ومن ثم تعمقي أكثر بالفكر المسيحي قلب إعتقاداتي 180 درجة

من الحوادث المقرفة التي رأيتها، أحد الآباء يعطي ابنه نقود ليذهب ويزني كي لا يكون "غشيم"
وهو طالب جامعي

هذه الحادثة أثرت بي جداً أين الشرف في هذا التصرف؟
وانتبهت فيما بعد إلى المجتمع الذي يُعتبر مجتمع ذُكوري حصر الشرف في منطقة واحدة من جسم الإنسان وللأنثى فقط دون الذكر

أما الكذب فهو حلال ونحن أكبر شعب كذاب في العالم المجتمعات الغربية التي نعير عليها قلة الأخلاق هم في الحقيقة قمة في الصدق

وحتى الرشوة التي هي سرقة، فالرشوة والسرقة والمحسوبيات في مجتمعاتنا هي حلال بل يقولون "حلال ع الشاطر"

فنحن نكذب ونرتشي ولكننا حصرنا الشرف في منطقة واحدة من جسد الإنسان وتحديداً في جسد المرأة دون الرجل

ليصبح الرجل الذي يمارس الرذيلة بافتخار أمام عيون المجتمع هو الديان الشريف للمرأة

جرائم الشرف ... ليس فيها شيء من الشرف


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لأ يا بنتى
> 
> ...



 
ههههههههـ إستبن تآنى 
هو مرسى جآلنآ من شوية :t33::t33:

*لآ بجد كتيـر يعنى ..!*


*..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> انت بتقولى أى .؟
> أنتِ تصدقى انى اكون موافق على اللى هيعمله .؟
> زعلتينى بصراحة
> برضوة كدة .؟
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كلكوا عليا و لا إيييييييييييييييييييييييييه

ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> "الشرف هو العرض , والعرض أغلى من الارض , يتوارثه الرجال ابا عن جد , لا يمكن لآحد ان يمس شرف الاخر , وأن كان من الانس او الجن , الدم وحده يغسل العار اذا ضاع الشرف , والدم وحده يثبت وجود الشرف فى ليلة الزفاف , تنتفخ صدور الرجال والازواج ,يرفعون انوفهم حتى تلامس السقف , فالشرف شرف الذكور والانثى ليست الا دليل" .
> 
> من رواية جنات وابليس لنوال السعداوى
> 
> ...






الراجل يسرق ويرتشى وينصب ويزنى ويسكر , بس كل ده مش بيمس شرفه ,طالما ان الغشاء بتاع اخته وبنته وبنت خالته وبنت عمته موجود وسليم وبخير .

عذرا عن اي المجتمعات تتحدثين
ومن قال ان الرجال في مجتمعاتنا لا تتاثر سمعته بما يفعله هو



غشاء

 اعتقد ان هذه المقوله قديمه جدا
الزمن الان مختلف والامور ليست كما كانت قبل عشرات السنين

​

امته هنبطل نحسبها بالشكل ده ؟ امته هنبطل نقيم البنت من خلال غشاء وبس ؟ امته هنرفع من قيمة كلمة زى الشرف لتشمل حاجات كتير اكتر واعمق من الموجودة فى اجساد النساء 
امته الرجال هيتحملوا مسئولية شرفهم بنفسهم من غير ما يكون مختزل فى اجساد نسائهم فقط ؟


امته هنبطل
لما نبطل نخاف على بناتنا واخواتنا وزوجاتنا وامهاتنا
لما نبطل نعيش في مجتمع يتطلب ذلك
لما نبطل نسمع بقصص عجيبه وغريبه عن فتيات وتصرفاتهن 
لما نبطل نخاف على بناتنا من ذئاب
خارج منازلنا


للاسف 
القائمه طويله
جدا
وعذرااا
ليس كل الكلام ممكن كتابته او قوله
​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 مارس 2013)

ممكن سؤال دقيقة واحدة 
والكل يرد علية 
ماذا تفعل يا عزيزى او وجدت زوجتك تزنى .؟
والعكس ماذا تفعلى يا عزيزتى لو وجدت زوجكى يزنى .؟

بكل صدق


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ممكن سؤال دقيقة واحدة
> والكل يرد علية
> ماذا تفعل يا عزيزى او وجدت زوجتك تزنى .؟
> والعكس ماذا تفعلى يا عزيزتى لو وجدت زوجكى يزنى .؟
> ...



انت بتكلم واحد ماوقعش حتى في علاقة حب حتى....


بس لما اتخيل كده واحط نفسي في الموقف.....اكييييد مش هاقتلها....

هو السؤال هاعرف اسامحها ولا هاخد شوية وقت بعيد عنها ولا هاضعف ومش هاقدر اسامحها وهاطلب ننفصل....


----------



## بايبل333 (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انت بتكلم واحد ماوقعش حتى في علاقة حب حتى....
> 
> 
> بس لما اتخيل كده واحط نفسي في الموقف.....اكييييد مش هاقتلها....
> ...




اجابة بعيدة 
على العموم وجهة نظرك حلوة 
حد عنده اجابة تانية .؟


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

بعيدة عن ايه؟ هو مش السؤال تعمل ايه لو اكتشفت ان جوزك او مراتك بتزني؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ممكن سؤال دقيقة واحدة
> والكل يرد علية
> ماذا تفعل يا عزيزى او وجدت زوجتك تزنى .؟
> والعكس ماذا تفعلى يا عزيزتى لو وجدت زوجكى يزنى .؟
> ...



*هأرفع عليه قضية طلاق 

و كل واحد يروح لحاله*


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

رَحِم المرأة هو* قدس أقداس* عملية الخلق! حتى ان الله قديماً شبّه أهولية بالزانية، وإسرائيل و يهوذا كذلك، عندما إبتعدتا عن عبادة الله (*إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هي أيضا*. ) (أرميا 3: 8) .. وكان الله قديماً يحل بمجده في قدس الأقداس، وهو الموضع (الطاهر) الذي قدسه الله بذاته و جعله مكاناً لحلوله على الأرض، وكان أي (إنتهاك) لحُرمة هذا المكان المُقدس، يكون إنتهاكاً للمكان المُخصص لله، وبالتبعية، عبادة غير الله، وهذا يُعّد .. زنى!

الخطية الوحيدة التي وصفها الرب قديماً بـ (الزنا) هي البعد عن عبادته و السجود للاوثان!.. ولذا إستحقت أهولية و يهوذا و إسرائيل وصف (الزانية) عندما عبدوا الاوثان و إبتعدوا عنه.. وكانت كلماته عنهم (قاسيه) لأبعد مدى، و إختار الله وصف (الزانية) كي يُبيّن لنا بشاعة البُعد عنه!

لذا قدّس الله رَحِم المرأة، وجعله معملاً لإنتاج البشر بعد نفخه فيهم نسمة حياة فيصيروا أنفساً حيه! .. *في هذا المكان العجيب (رَحِم المرأة)، المُذهل بكل المقاييس، يُعطي الله الحق للإنسان بمشاركته الخلق*!، و من هذا المكان جاء إلى عالمنا الكلمة المتجسد إقنوم الإبن الله الإبن!.

عندما تسمح الفتاة لآخر، أن (يقتحم) قدس أقداسها، دون وجه حق (قديماً، كان الكاهن المنوط بالخدمة هوالوحيد الذي له حق الدخول إلى قدس الأقداس  مرة في السنة) أي دون شرعية، يُعّد هذا إعتداء على قدس أقداس الله، الذي فيه تحل (نسمة الحياة) المُعطاه من الله لتتحول قطعة اللحم التي لا تتجاوز سنتيمترات قليلة، إلى كائن بشري حي، يتنفس ويأكل ويشرب !!.

*وصارت هذه الحقيقة العقائدية، من الموروثات الاجتماعية*، و صار لرحم المرأة قدسية خاصة، و حماية خاصة، وصار الرجل، بصفته الأقوى جسدياً، و رأس المرأة، هو المنوط بحماية قدس الأقداس، *ودون أن يشعر أو يفهم، أصبح إختراق قدس الأقداس هذا دون وجه حق (أي دون زواج)، طعنة نجلاء تخترق فؤاده، دون أن يفهم الأسباب الدينية وراء هذا الشعور!! .*


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لألأ إستنى بأة
> 
> المسألة مش مسألة ملكية خاصة و لا حاجة
> 
> ...



احكي عادي....هاخاف يعني؟

المهم بس تستحملي الرد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> احكي عادي....هاخاف يعني؟
> 
> المهم بس تستحملي الرد



*بكرة بأة عشان رايحة أنام

*


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

على خيرة الله....

هنتفصل انا وانتي بكرة 

تصبحي على خير


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> آلموضوع ليه إعتبآرآت كتير يآ روز
> يعنى أكيد آلشرف يخص كل إنسآن منفصل بذآته وهيتحآسب قدآم ربنآ بخطيئته وحدهـ
> ...



صحيح يا ايمليا مشكلة الادانة من الناس جزء مهم من المشكلة 
يعنى فعلا لو اب اتسجن ولا اى حاجة اولاده كمان سمعتهم بتتأثر جدا 
وده مش بس فى مجتمعاتنا ده فى مجتمعات تانية كتير 

وفعلا انا دايما استغرب ليه الاب او الام لو عرفوا ان ابنهم على علاقة بواحدة مش بيزعلوا بالعكس ده ممكن يكون سبب فخر ليهم ان ابنهم كبر وبقا راجل 
يعنى الحاجات ديه للولد هى طيش شباب وبكرة يعقل  وبكرة يتجوز 
وبالنسبة للبنت هى نهاية العالم 
انا فى رأيى ان الولد والبنت غلطتهم متساوية وعلشان كده لازم التعامل معاهم بالتساوى 
والقتل طبعا ليس له مبرر وانا اعرف ان فيه قوانين بتقلل الاحكام على القاتل لو بدافع الشرف 
وده كمان ظلم للضحية


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ قيمة البنت مش فى غشاء البكارى و لا حاجة
> 
> بس بشرط إن لو الغشاء تم هتكه فى حادثة أو ما شابه
> 
> ...



انا متفقة معاكى ان الزنا غلطة فادحة فعلا 
بس لو هى متجوزة واحد مش فاهم حاجة فى اى حاجة هيعرف منين مثلا ان الغشاء تم هتكه فى حادث بعيد عن اى علاقة جنسية 
انا لسه بسمع عن جرائم كتير فى الاردن بالشكل ده وبردو بسمع فى صعيد مصر 
وسيبك حتى لو مقتلهاش ما هو ممكن يطلقها بردو او يعملها فضيحة صح ؟

وانا مشكلتى اصلا فى الموضوع مش جرائم الشرف بس , انا مشكلتى الاولى هو اختصار شرف العائلة كلها فى جسد البنت واهمال القيم التانية 
مشكلتى ان رجال العائلة حاطين شرفهم عند بناتهم وممكن اخوها يكون يعرف بنات الكرة الارضية وده عادى بالنسبالهم مش بيمس شرفهم فى حاجة 

هههههههههههه ايه الطقم الصينى ده ؟ وعليه ضمان ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> سبب هذه النظرة هو النظرة العامة للمرأة...تلك النظرة الدونية...
> 
> بتبدأ من أول ما تتولد، واهلها يعيطوا انها بنت مش ولد...
> والاب يقول لك دي هتفضل شوكة في ضهري لحد ما تتجوز وتبقى شوكة في ضهر جوزها (عشان ساعتها العار هيبقى عار جوزها مش عاره)
> ...



سمعت عنها قضية انجلترا ديه وكان هيجينى شلل رباعى 
انت قولت نقطة انا قولتها فى ردى على ايرينى 
ان الراجل بيتغاظ ويحس الموضوع مسه , لانه معتبر ان البنت فى عيلته ملكية خاصة ليه 
بينما هى طالما كبيرة وناضجة فهى مش ملكية خاصة لحد , هى انسان كامل الاهلية والحرية وزى ما قولت لايرينى كل انسان ليه حق يختار طريقه ويتحمل النتائج , لان ربنا نفسه هو ادنا حرية الاختيار بين الغلط والصح 

الموضوع ملوش علاقة بالخوف والحماية , انه بيخاف عليها لو بيخاف عليها ميقتلهاش لو غلطت زى ما بيقتلش ابنه رغم انه عارف انه على علاقة بنات الارض كلها 
الموضوع ليه علاقة بالملكية وانه يطلع بطل قدام الناس


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> كلما قرأت عن الشرف (تقييم حالة الشخص الاجتماعية كما دلل على ذلك المجتمع أن الفرد)، فإنه عادة ما يكون في إطار سلبي
> ولابد ان نضع معايير لمفهوم الشرف فلا يصح قول الشرف على فرد هو المجتمع كله
> الكارثة لم يعد يدرس مفهوم الشرف للشباب بل في الواقع نادرا ما يستخدم
> الكلمة
> ...



هو انا مش فاهمه اوى يا بايبل انت تقصد ايه من الكلام 
بس انت بتقول ان الشرف مش بقا يتدرس للشباب صح ؟ تقصد ايه ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

fouad78 قال:


> عندما كنت مراهقاً كنت أنا أيضاً متحمساً لجرائم الشرف
> وكنت أشتعل غضباً عندما أعرف فلانة زانية أو فلانة هربت مع أحدهم .....
> 
> ولكن تعرفي بأصدقاء ملحدين ومن ثم تعمقي أكثر بالفكر المسيحي قلب إعتقاداتي 180 درجة
> ...



يااااااااه اب بيدى ابنه فلوس علشان يروح يزنى ؟
وهو نفس الاب اللى لو بنته غلطت ممكن يمشى على السقف ويهيج ويقتلها ؟
فين المعيار هنا ؟ فين المبدأ ؟ مش الشرف ده مبدأ ؟
والمبادئ مش بتتجزأ ؟ او المبادئ مش بتعتمد على مين اللى كسرها سواء ولد او بنت ؟ 
ايه المعايير المقلوبة ديه ؟ 
فعلا يا استاذى جرائم الشرف ليس فيها شئ من الشرف 
القتل هو القتل مهما كان السبب 

صح , والراجل اللى بيرتكب الرذيلة هو هو نفسه اللى بيحكم على المرأة وممكن يقتلها , فكرنى الموضوع بحكاية امينة وسى السيد 
سى السيد بيحكم بيته بالحديد والنار وبليل يقضيه مع الرقاصات والعوالم 
مفارقات كوميدية


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

> عذرا عن اي المجتمعات تتحدثين
> ومن قال ان الرجال في مجتمعاتنا لا تتاثر سمعته بما يفعله هو


 
بتتأثر سمعته بس المجتمع ممكن يغفرله ويقبله تانى على الاقل جزئيا 
انما البنت اللى غلطت , ديه بتبقا نهايتها والمجتمع مش بينسالها ابدا غلطتها مهما مرت من سنين 
وبعدين انا زى ماقولت انا مشكلتى ان اللى بيحكم على المرأة اذا كانت شريفه ولا لا هو نفسه مش بيطبق على نفسه معايير الشرف ديه اللى بيحكم بيها على غيره 
وفى النهاية مش من حق حد الحكم على التانى وادانته , مش ده كلام الكتاب بردو ؟ لا تدينوا كى لا تدانوا ​ 



> غشاء
> 
> اعتقد ان هذه المقوله قديمه جدا
> الزمن الان مختلف والامور ليست كما كانت قبل عشرات السنين


انا كنت فاكرة كده بردو بس انا لسه بسمع عن مشاكل بسبب الموضوع ده وجرائم قتل كتير وخصوصا فى الاردن وصعيد مصر ​



> امته هنبطل
> لما نبطل نخاف على بناتنا واخواتنا وزوجاتنا وامهاتنا
> لما نبطل نعيش في مجتمع يتطلب ذلك
> لما نبطل نسمع بقصص عجيبه وغريبه عن فتيات وتصرفاتهن
> ...


جرائم كتيرة بترتكب تحت مسمى الخوف على بناتنا واخواتنا 
ولو هو بيخاف عليها بيقتلها ليه لو غلطت ومش بيقتل ابنه فى نفس الموقف ؟ ولا هو بيخاف على منظره بس علشان هى اللى شايله شرفه فى جسمها ؟
الخوف انا فاهماه وكل واحد بيخاف على اللى بيحبهم 
لكن الخوف على حد غير امتلاكه


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> ممكن سؤال دقيقة واحدة
> والكل يرد علية
> ماذا تفعل يا عزيزى او وجدت زوجتك تزنى .؟
> والعكس ماذا تفعلى يا عزيزتى لو وجدت زوجكى يزنى .؟
> ...



لو قدرت وده هيبقا بعد معاناة طبعا انى اسامحة هسامحه 
لكن فى الاغلب هنفصل عنه وكل واحد يروح لحاله 
القتل مش حل . مينفعش تعالج خطأ بخطأ تانى


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> رَحِم المرأة هو* قدس أقداس* عملية الخلق! حتى ان الله قديماً شبّه أهولية بالزانية، وإسرائيل و يهوذا كذلك، عندما إبتعدتا عن عبادة الله (*إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هي أيضا*. ) (أرميا 3: 8) .. وكان الله قديماً يحل بمجده في قدس الأقداس، وهو الموضع (الطاهر) الذي قدسه الله بذاته و جعله مكاناً لحلوله على الأرض، وكان أي (إنتهاك) لحُرمة هذا المكان المُقدس، يكون إنتهاكاً للمكان المُخصص لله، وبالتبعية، عبادة غير الله، وهذا يُعّد .. زنى!
> 
> الخطية الوحيدة التي وصفها الرب قديماً بـ (الزنا) هي البعد عن عبادته و السجود للاوثان!.. ولذا إستحقت أهولية و يهوذا و إسرائيل وصف (الزانية) عندما عبدوا الاوثان و إبتعدوا عنه.. وكانت كلماته عنهم (قاسيه) لأبعد مدى، و إختار الله وصف (الزانية) كي يُبيّن لنا بشاعة البُعد عنه!
> 
> ...



كويس انك ذكرت الكتاب المقدس ياطارق لاننا لازم نرجع ليه لان هو فيه الاجابة اللى هتخرجنا من قيم وعادات مجتمعات بعيدة عن قيم الكتاب المقدس  لقيم الرب نفسه 

واذا هنتكلم على قداسة جسد الانسان يبقا نرجع للكتاب المقدس 
الكتاب بيقول " أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل الروح القدس " 

عن اى جسد بيتكلم هنا ؟ عن جسد المرأة بس ولا على جسد الرجل كمان ؟
وبيقول كمان ان الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب والرب للجسد 
بردو عن اى جسد بيتكلم ؟ محددش لانه بيتكلم عن جسد الانسان سواء رجل او امرأة 

وبيقول كمان " الذى يزنى يخطئ الى جسده " 
مين اللى بيزنى ؟ بيتكلم عن زنا المرأة بس هنا ؟ ولا على زنا اى انسان عموما ؟ 

اذا اقدر افهم من كلام الكتاب ان الزنا فى نظر الله واحد سواء صدر من امرأة او رجل 
الله مش زينا , مش بيكيل بميكيالين 
الشرف عن ربنا واحد 
والجسد هو هيكل لروح الله جوانا انت عارف ان فى العهد الجديد اللى احنا فيه الله مبقاش بيسكن فى هياكل مصنوعة من ايادى زى هيكل سليمان انما بحسب عهد النعمة الله بقا بيسكن فى هياكل هو اللى عملها اللى هى جسد الانسان 

 , الجسد اى جسد مش جسد المرأة بس و جسد الرجل كمان لان هما الاتنين اماكن مقدسة لان الرب بيسكن فيها 

رحم المرأة طبعا مقدس  انا متفقة معاك جدا , لانه بتحصل فيه عملية خلق انسان جديد 
وجسد الرجل ايضا مقدس للاسباب اللى ذكرتها فوق 

علشان كده لايمكن تحميل الشرف والحفاظ على قداسة الجسد للمرأة بس والرجل لا يلتزم بالقوانين ديه 

وبعدين سواء التزموا او لم يلتزموا بقداسة الجسد , ده اختيارهم وهما يتحملوا نتائجه , ديه الحرية اللى اداها الله للانسان 
الله قال قد جعلت امامك الحياة والموت , البركة واللعنة , فأختر الحياة 
هو عايزنا نختار الحياة , بس لو اختارنا الموت هيسبنا نختار بحرية 

هى لا طعنة نجلاء لفؤاده ولا حاجة 
هو لو تخلى عن فكرة انه يمتلك نساء عائلته زى ما بيمتلك عربيته وشراباته , مش هيحس انها طعنة مباشرة ليه هو 
هيزعل ويحزن على اخته مثلا انها اخطأت فى حق نفسها وحق ربنا 
لكن مش هيحس ان الموضوع يمس شرفه هو شخصيا 
لان شرفه هو بس اللى بيحمله قدام نفسه وقدام الله مش حد تانى بيشيله ليه , وهو بس اللى هيتحاسب عليه قدام الرب 
والشرف لا يمكن اختزاله فى الغشاء بس


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


>





Desert Rose قال:


> بتتأثر سمعته بس المجتمع ممكن يغفرله ويقبله تانى على الاقل جزئيا
> انما البنت اللى غلطت , ديه بتبقا نهايتها والمجتمع مش بينسالها ابدا غلطتها مهما مرت من سنين
> وبعدين انا زى ماقولت انا مشكلتى ان اللى بيحكم على المرأة اذا كانت شريفه ولا لا هو نفسه مش بيطبق على نفسه معايير الشرف ديه اللى بيحكم بيها على غيره
> وفى النهاية مش من حق حد الحكم على التانى وادانته , مش ده كلام الكتاب بردو ؟ لا تدينوا كى لا تدانوا ​
> ...




هناك تحديد على نوع المجتمع في كل كلامك وهو لاينطبق على الكثير من المجتمعات الصغيره والكبيره اي عدم التعميم هنا ضروري وبنفسك تم تحديد هذه المجتمعات 

نحن نخاف على بناتنا كنوع من الوقايه وليس كعلاج للحاله

اما من يحكم على من فاعتقد ان الفتاة هي من يحكم على نفسها فالرجل يدافع عن شرفها هي وليس شرفه كما يقال
فالسؤال لماذا تقتل على شرفها
فهي من خسرته اولا بارادتها باغلب الاحوال
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> على خيرة الله....
> 
> هنتفصل انا وانتي بكرة
> 
> تصبحي على خير



*صباح الخير 

أحكى لك حكاية حصلت زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان أوي

الحكاية يا سيدى إن واحد عنده 3 أولاد شباب ( عيرة - اونان - شيلة )

الأول (عيرة) إتزوج واحدة و مات و ماخلفش منها عيال

بس ليه مات بأة؟


7. وَكَانَ عِيرٌ بِكْرُ يَهُوذَا شِرِّيرا فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ فَامَاتَهُ الرَّبُّ.

أم جه الراجل قال لإبنه التانى(اونان) إتجوزها عشان تجيب نسل لأخيك


9. فَعَلِمَ اونَانُ انَّ النَّسْلَ لا يَكُونُ لَهُ. فَكَانَ اذْ دَخَلَ عَلَى امْرَاةِ اخِيهِ انَّهُ افْسَدَ عَلَى الارْضِ لِكَيْ لا يُعْطِيَ نَسْلا لاخِيهِ.

يعنى أنا متأكدة بس مش عارفة إن إنت أكيد فاهم يعنى إيه أفسد على الأرض ديه 

المهم

مات هو راخر ........إنما ليه بأة ؟

10. فَقَبُحَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مَا فَعَلَهُ فَامَاتَهُ ايْضا.

يبقى الأول و التانى ماتوا

بس هى ليها ذنب فى موتهما ؟...........................لأ طبعا ..............دا هم اللى يستاهلوا الحرق

يهوذا قال فى نفسه : ديه ولية نحس ...............مع إن العيب فى عياله الاتنين

فقالها روحى أقعدى فى بيت أبوكى
-----------------------------------

بعد زمن كدة جات مدام الأب ماتت

جه هو بأة زنى ........................معلش معذور برضوا

بس زنى مع واحدة لابسة لبس الزانيات اللى هو النقاب

الولية اللى زنى معاها كانت مغطية وشها أثناء الزنى كعادة الزانيات

عشان اللى بيزنى معاها ما يعرفهاش

مش مهم هى بأة تعرفه و لا لأ !!!  

المهم أخدت منه خَاتِمُه وَعِصَابَتُه وَعَصَاه الَّتِي فِي يَدِه كرهن

بعد زمن تانى قول حولى 3شهور كدة

وصل له خبر إن كنته حامل !!


يا خرابى يا لهوى

الراجل إتحمأ ..................ليه يا أخ ما إنت راخر زنيت فيه إيه ؟

و قال : اخْرِجُوهَا فَتُحْرَقَ.............................يا سلام دا إنت كمان المفروض يحرقوك بأة

و المفاجأة : إن اللى زنى معاها هى كنته ........................ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو قال إيه بأة : هِيَ ابَرُّ مِنِّي لانِّي لَمْ اعْطِهَا لِشِيلَةَ ابْنِي
-----------------------------------------------------------------


الخلاصة :

هو راح زنى

و فى نفس الوقت حكم على كنته لأنها زنت

و لما عرف إن هو الزانى .................لّم الموضوع

---------------------------------------

وصلت الفكرة

و لا تحب أحكى لك قصة تانية*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2013)

> Desert Rose قال:
> 
> 
> > كويس انك ذكرت الكتاب المقدس ياطارق لاننا لازم نرجع *ليه لان هو فيه الاجابة اللى هتخرجنا من** قيم وعادات مجتمعات* بعيدة عن قيم الكتاب المقدس  لقيم الرب نفسه
> ...



*
الآيات دى بتتكلم عن قداسة جســــد الإنســــان  سواء رجل أو إمرأة 
وبكل أعضائة ( عين ، أذن .... الخ )  دون إختصاص 
*

18 اُهْرُبُوا مِنَ الزِّنَا. كُلُّ خَطِيَّةٍ يَفْعَلُهَا الإِنْسَانُ هِيَ خَارِجَةٌ عَنِ الْجَسَدِ، لكِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْنِي يُخْطِئُ إِلَى جَسَدِهِ.
19 أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الَّذِي فِيكُمُ، الَّذِي لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ، وَأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ؟
20 لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ. فَمَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ وَفِي أَرْوَاحِكُمُ الَّتِي هِيِ للهِ.



والكتاب المُقدس لما أتكلم عن الزنا لم يقصد الزنا الفعلى فــقــط ، ولكنه قصد زنــــا الروح والذهن ( التفكير ) أيضاً 

ومُعلمنا بولس الرسول كان يقول هذه الأمور لا لكي نهرب من الزنا في الجسد فحسب، بل وفي الــــــــــروح و الـــــــــذهن أيضــــــــــــــاً ، فمطلوب منا جميعاً نمتنع عن كل فكرٍ شرير، لكى لا تُنتزع النعمة عنا

فالجســــد والـــــروح يشتركان معاً فى  هيـــــــــكل الله ....... بتكريسهما سوياً لتمجيد إسم الله ولسكنى الروح القدس
ولذلك
فيجب على المؤمن أن يحفظ قدسيـــــــة هذا الهيـــــــكل *( جسدياً وروحياً )  *ولا يسيء إلى الساكــــن فيه.

خلى بالك 
أنا أقصد من كلامى هنا 
(( أنه من الممكن أن نقع فى خطأ كبير ))   عندما  نتكلم عن الآيات من جهه الجســـــــــــد فقط 





> اذا اقدر افهم من كلام الكتاب ان الزنا فى نظر الله واحد سواء صدر من امرأة او رجل
> الله مش زينا , مش بيكيل بميكيالين
> 
> الشرف عن ربنا واحد



*معلشى يا جميل إستحملى غلاستى مفيش حاجة إسمها ( الشرف عند ربنا واحد ) 
ممكن تقولى ( قداسة الجسد عند ربنا واحدة ) أو ( قداسة وطهارة جسد الإنسان فى مفهوم الله واحد ) 
أيوة فعلاً واحدة زى ما ذكرت بالظبط 
عفة وطهارة الرجل زيها زى المرأة عند الله ( جسدياً وروحياً ) مش جسدياً فقط مثلما ذكرتِ 

ولكن موضوعك بيتكلم عن تقاليد شرقية ونظرة المُجتمع لمصطلح الشرف 

ويجب علينا الإعتراف بها وعدم الإعتراض عليها خاصة ، وأنها لا تُعارض العقيدة المسيحية فى شىء

فهناك القديسات اللآتى دافعن عن شرفهن إلى آخر قطرة دماء فى حياتهن ، لدرجة أنهن فضلن الإستشهاد عن فقدان عُذريتهن بالرغم من تعرضهن للعذاب المرير .... قبل الإستشهاد 

فلماذا لا نأخذهن قدوة لحياتنا !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟

ونَربطها بعاداتنا الشرقية الجميلة التى وضحت لنا أنها ترجع لأسباب دينية 



*


> والجسد هو هيكل لروح الله جوانا انت عارف ان فى العهد الجديد اللى احنا فيه الله مبقاش بيسكن فى هياكل مصنوعة من ايادى زى هيكل سليمان انما بحسب عهد النعمة الله بقا بيسكن فى هياكل هو اللى عملها اللى هى جسد الانسان
> 
> , الجسد اى جسد مش جسد المرأة بس و جسد الرجل كمان لان هما الاتنين اماكن مقدسة لان الرب بيسكن فيها



خلى بالك 
برضو بتتكلمى هنا عن الجسد فقط .......... بالرغم إن هيكل الله معناه الحقيقى ( الجسد والروح معاً ) 





> رحم المرأة طبعا مقدس  انا متفقة معاك جدا , لانه بتحصل فيه عملية خلق انسان جديد
> وجسد الرجل ايضا مقدس للاسباب اللى ذكرتها فوق
> 
> علشان كده لايمكن تحميل الشرف والحفاظ على قداسة الجسد للمرأة بس والرجل لا يلتزم بالقوانين ديه
> ...



*النقطة دى بالأخص إتكلم فيها الأخ طارق
 وأوضح لكِ حقيقتها و سبب ارتباطها فى العقيدة المسيحية 
وكيف صارت موروثات إجتماعية ؟؟ .......... بالرغم من أنها ترجع إلى أسباب دينية 
*







REDEMPTION قال:


> *وصارت هذه الحقيقة العقائدية،
> من الموروثات الاجتماعية*،
> و صار لرحم المرأة قدسية خاصة، و حماية خاصة،
> وصار الرجل، بصفته الأقوى جسدياً، و رأس المرأة، هو المنوط بحماية قدس الأقداس، *ودون أن يشعر أو يفهم،
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

ازيك ياملكة ؟
 توضيح بس لكلامى 
 طبعا كلامك مظبوط جدا جدا , الايات  مش مقصود منها قداسة الجسد بس انما قداسة الروح ايضا والزنى مش مقصود منه زنى الجسد بس انما زنى الروح ايضا 
 وده كلام منطقى جدا 
 لان لو الروح زانية , الجسد ايضا ممكن  جدا يكون زانى 
 لان العملية بتدأ من جوه لبره مش العكس 
 يعنى لو اللى جوه نضيف ,الخارج ايضا هيكون نضيف 
بس انا متأكدة انك عارفه انى اخترت الايات اللى كتبتها ديه من رسالة كورنثوس الاولى الاصحاح 6 
ولو رجعنا للخليفة اللى اتكتبت بيها رسالة كورنثوس نرجع لاصحاح 5 هنلاقى ان الرسول بولس بيكلمهم على حادثة زنى فعليه حصلت فى كنيسة كورنثوس ان واحد زنى بأمرأة ابيه 
فهو بيكلمهم عن مشكلة جسدية حاصله عندهم 
ده غير انه بيتكلم فى الاية اللى بتقول ان من يزنى يخطئ الى جسده , بيتكلم حرفيا عن الجسد 

ده غير ان القديس اوغسطينوس بيقول ان موضوع الجسد ده الاتى : 

 أن حياة الجسد هي الروح، وحياة الروح هو الله، فروح الله يحل في النفس وبها يحل في الجسد فيصير جسدنا هيكل للروح القدس المعطي لنا من الله. 

لا فيه بعض العادات الشرقية مش كلها ,بتتعارض مع الفكر المسيحى وطبعا فيه عادات فى كل المجتمعات شرقية ولا غربية ولا جنوبية بتتعارض مع الفكر المسيحى 
ومن ضمنها موضوع الشرف ده , لانه مش بيساوى بين المرأة والرجل فى الخطأ وبيحاسب المرأة اكتر من الرجل 
وده لا اعتقد انه فكر مسيحى او ليه اى اساس فى الكتاب المقدس 

حضرتك  غيرتى تعليقك الاخير الغير مفهوم وعلشان كده رجعت لتعليقى تانى علشان اعمل فيه بعض التعديلات 
نعم انا قريت وجهة نظر طارق وده رأي ويحترم جدا 
لكن انا شخصيا مش شايفة من الكتاب المقدس ان الرجل هو المسئول عن حماية جسد المرأة او شرفها 
انا شايفة من الكتاب المقدس ان كل انسان مسئول عن حماية نفسه وجسده طاهرا امام الله 

وموضوعى اصلا مش عن الحماية 
موضوعى ان اختصار معانى انسانية كتيرة تقع تحت اسم الشرف فى الغشاء الموجود فى اجساد النساء فقط 
وان الرجل اللى بيرتكب نفس الرذيلة هو نفسه اللى بيحكم على المرأة انها مش شريفه ومش بيحكم على نفسه 
وان الرجل اختصر شرفه اللى يشمل حاجات كتيرة اوى , فى الغشاء الموجود فى اجساد نساء اسرته


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ازيك ياملكة ؟





Desert Rose قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]



حلو السؤال دة :t33:
أنا تمام يا قلب الملكة 
هرد بعدين بقا ، بعد الدراسة والتحليل 
إحتمال نمسكوا كل الرجاله ونديلهم علقة سخنة علشان يبطلوا يبصوا لشرفهم عن طريق شرف المرأة 

طيب وحضرتك شابفة .. المفروض الراجل ( رب الأسرة ) يعمل إية  لما يعرف إن فيه واحدة من أفراد أسرتة  فقدت شرفها سواء بإرادتها أو بالتعدى عليها ؟؟؟

عرفينى إية هى وجهة نظرك طالما ترفضين هذة العادات !!![/SIZE]


----------



## Strident (16 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> حلو السؤال دة :t33:
> أنا تمام يا قلب الملكة
> هرد بعدين بقا ، بعد الدراسة والتحليل
> إحتمال نمسكوا كل الرجاله ونديلهم علقة سخنة علشان يبطلوا يبصوا لشرفهم عن طريق شرف المرأة
> ...



أول خطوة: انه يتصرف نفس التصرف لو عرف ان ابنه هو اللي بيغلط....


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هناك تحديد على نوع المجتمع في كل كلامك وهو لاينطبق على الكثير من المجتمعات الصغيره والكبيره اي عدم التعميم هنا ضروري وبنفسك تم تحديد هذه المجتمعات
> 
> نحن نخاف على بناتنا كنوع من الوقايه وليس كعلاج للحاله
> 
> ...




عزيزى هشام 
انا اللى يهمنى هنا فى كل المجتمع واى  مجتمع هما المسيحين اللى فيه 
يعنى متهيألى احنا لاز نكون مختلفين صح ؟
بس مفهمتش كلامك الاخير 
تقصد ايه بأن بيدافع عن شرفها ؟ ازاى وهو بيقتلها ؟
وبعدين حتى لو خسرت شرفها بأرادتها ده مبرر فى رأيك للقتل ؟
مفهمتش الجزء الاخير ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> حلو السؤال دة :t33:
> أنا تمام يا قلب الملكة
> هرد بعدين بقا ، بعد الدراسة والتحليل
> إحتمال نمسكوا كل الرجاله ونديلهم علقة سخنة علشان يبطلوا يبصوا لشرفهم عن طريق شرف المرأة
> ...



قلب الملكة مرة واحدة ؟ :t17:

ادرسى وحللى براحتك 

اكيد التصرف مع بنته مش هيكون بالقتل ولا بالضرب ولا بالحرق 
لان الغلط مش بنعالجه بغلط  , وبعدين هو نفس الاب ده مش هيقتل ابنه لو وقع فى نفس الغلطة وهيقول ده طيش شباب وبكرة يعقل 
هو الغلط بيتغير على حسب مين اللى عمله؟ ولا الغلط غلط فى كل الاحوال ؟ 

عندنا مثال فى الموضوع ده 
الرب يسوع والمرأة اللى امسكت فى ذات الفعل 
اليهود جابوها وقالوا مثل هذة تٌرجم 
بس هو قالها اما دانك احد ؟ ولا انا ايضا ادينك , اذهبى ولا تخطئى ايضا 

الغفران والقبول والرحمة يا ملكة هما اللى بيعالجوا الحالات ديه وخصوصا لو كان الشخص نادم وعايز يتوب ويتغير 
انما جلده للابد علشان خطية ارتكبها , ده شئ ممكن يموته وهو حى 
وده ممكن نعمله لو كنا كلنا ملايكة مش بنغلط , بس الواقع ان كللللللنا بلااستثناء بنغلط 

وبعدين خلى بالك رب الاسرة ممكن يضيق على بنته , متخرجيش , متكلميش , متضحكيش , متبصيش , متتنفسيش , ممكن يتحكم فى جسدها 
لكن لايمكن يتحكم فى عقلها ابدا واللى بيدور فيه 
واكيد انتى بتسمعى عن بنات من عائلات مضيقة جدا على بناتها وتسمعى ده فلانه هربت مع فلان وغيرت دينها كمان , ليه حصل كده ؟
لان غشاء البكارة فى العقل 
لو غشاء البكارة اللى فى العقل سليم , الجسد كمان هيكون سليم 
والعكس مش صحيح


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

محدش فهم انا كتبت إيه !!


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> محدش فهم انا كتبت إيه !!



كتبت ايه ؟ :new6::fun_lol:


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عزيزى هشام
> انا اللى يهمنى هنا فى كل المجتمع واى  مجتمع هما المسيحين اللى فيه
> يعنى متهيألى احنا لاز نكون مختلفين صح ؟
> 
> ...





القتل بحد ذاته امر مرفوض بكل الاحوال الا دفاعا عن النفس
واذا كان من الممكن تفاديه فيكون احسن
اذن الدفاع عن النفس هذا هو بيت القصيد
فتاة خسرت شرفها بارادتها وبعملها اخسرت عائلتها
الشرف .. الكرامه .. عزة النفس .. القيمه الاجتماعيه .... وهناك الكثير وهي خساره بخساره بدايتها الفتاة وليس اهلها
فما الحل برايك
تقبل الامر وخسارة النفس
ام قتلها دفاعا عن النفس

وسيبقى الموضوع 
عادات وتقاليد لايمكن تغييرها بسهوله​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

معلش ياعزيزى هشام 
بس قتلها دفاعا عن النفس ؟
نفس مين اللى بتدافع عنها بالقتل ؟
ادافع عن نفس بقتلها ؟
عزيزى هشام احنا كمسيحيين مين هو مثالنا ؟ مين هو اللى نمشى وراه اكتر من قيم اى مجتمع ؟
مش الرب يسوع ؟ 
طيب الرب يسوع عمل ايه مع المرأة اللى امسكت فى ذات الفعل ؟
مش قالها ولا انا ايضا ادينك ؟
مع انه لو كان حكم برجمها بحسب الناموس والشريعة مكانش حد هيلومه خالص ساعتها 
لكنه جه علشان يرفع المستوى وزى ما بيقولوا raising the bar يرفع مستوى البشرية من ادانة وقتل الاخرين اذا غلطوا 
الى غفران وقبول وعلاج المخطئ 

خسارة بخسارة , انت بتتكلم عن انسانة ياهشام , مش كرسى اتكسر فهنرميه 
انسانة ليها الحق فى الخطأ والحق فى الحياة بعده لاعطاءها فرصة لتصحيح الخطأ 
اذا كان الرب نفسه بيقول واعطيتها زمانا لكى تتوب 
احنا مش هندى بعض فرصة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> القتل بحد ذاته امر مرفوض بكل الاحوال الا دفاعا عن النفس
> واذا كان من الممكن تفاديه فيكون احسن
> اذن الدفاع عن النفس هذا هو بيت القصيد
> فتاة خسرت شرفها بارادتها وبعملها اخسرت عائلتها
> ...



آسفة للتدخل بس آلجملة دى أدهشتنى 
" تقبل آلأمر وخسآرة آلنفس .. أم قتلهآ دفآعاً عن آلنفس "


لو إتعآملنآ حتى بنفس آلمنطق إن شرفهآ هو شرف آلعيلة وكلهم بيصبوآ فى نفس آلبوتقة
فهل قتلهآ فيه إستردآد للشرف أو دفآع عنه ..؟

أعتقد آلفكرة آلمجتمعية بتقول إن آلبنت لمآ بتغلط أهلهآ بيشتركوآ فى آلغلطة بسبب سوء تربيتهآ
فلو دهـ صحيح .. هل بموتهآ هم كدآ صححوآ خطأهم ..؟
طب ليه مآيموتوش نفسهم مآ دآم مشتركين فى آلخطأ ..؟


مش عآرفة أقآرن آلمنطق دآ بأى شكل بمنطق آلمسيح إللى بيدور على خرآفه آلضآله للنهآية
فين آلغفرآن وفين آلإصلآح وفين حبهم ليهآ إللى يخليهم يسآعدوهآ تقدم توبة صآدقة وترجع لمسيحهآ إللى بتخسرهـ


أنآ آسفة بس شآيفة آلموضوع قصآص شخصى من آلأهل فى بنتهم لإنهآ جآبتلهم آلعآر
ومآفيهوش أى شكل من إعتبآرهآ هى " آلنفس " أو جزء منهم بيدآفعوآ عنه ويهمهم خلآصه .. 


وطبعاً مش محتآجة أوضح إننآ مآبنتعملش مع مسيحنآ بمنطق آلمجتمع 


 
*.**.*​ 


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> معلش ياعزيزى هشام
> بس قتلها دفاعا عن النفس ؟
> نفس مين اللى بتدافع عنها بالقتل ؟
> ادافع عن نفس بقتلها ؟
> ...


أنآ كتبت قبل مآ أشوف مشآركتكـ , وتقريباً هم شبه بعض 

إيه آلإحرآج دآ .. شوفيلنآ حل فى آلتوأمة دى بقى:new6::new6:



 
*.**.*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أنآ كتبت قبل مآ أشوف مشآركتكـ , وتقريباً هم شبه بعض
> 
> إيه آلإحرآج دآ .. شوفيلنآ حل فى آلتوأمة دى بقى:new6::new6:
> 
> ...



ههههههه انا بردو بعد ما شوفت مشاركتك حسيت بنفس الاحراج لنفسى 
احنا توأمتنا ملهاش حل ولا علاج :fun_lol:
قولتلك قبل كده تعالى نعمل تحليل DNA وتبقا رسمى :new6:


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

هتكلم في شكل نقاط ..

قديماً (العهد القديم)

الرجل هو المتسلط على المرأة وهو سيدها ورأسها (المرأة = زوجته، أخته)، والمرأة تخضع للرجل (الرجل هنا = زوجها مش أي حد) و هي المتسلطة على جسده .. (دا بعيد تماماً عن حقوق الرجل والمرأة المعنوية و الروحية، وانها معيناً نظيره، وانها زيها زيه، وأنها ... الخ).

وقديماً أيضاً صار لخطية الزنى وزن خاص، و عقاب خاص يصل لفصل الروح عن الجسد (أي الموت جسدياً وأبدياً)

وقديماً أيضاً علمنا الله ان* الإنفصال عنه* وعبادة الاوثان هو زنى (أي الموت أبدياً)، بل أن خطية آدم كانت بمثابة عدم الإعتراف -ضمنياً- بأن الله موجود، وهذا بمثابة (عبادة أخرى لغير الله - أي البُعد عنه بما يُعد " زنى"، حتى أن القديس أوريجين عرج في تفسيره لقصة الخلق إلى ان المقصود بالشجرة التي وسط الجنة، هي الاعضاء التناسلية للرجل والمرأة، ومن الممكن أن يؤخذ هذا التفسير بشكل مجازي وليس حرفي، لأن قصة الخلق قصة تاريخية حقيقية وليست مجرد قصة روحية مجازية.

*لماذا كل هذه الضجة حول رَحِم المرأة تحديداً، متجاهلين عضو الرجل الذكري؟!! أليس في الزنى يتنجس الإثنان؟ والإثنان يصيرا زانيان يستوجبا العقوبة؟
*
نعم! .. الإثنان زانيان، والإثنان لحقهما العار و الخزي، والإثنان يستوجبا العقوبة، ولكن ..

رحم المرأة هو قدس الأقداس، الذي يحل فيه الله (كما في خيمة الإجتماع) ليُعطي نسمة حياة للكائن الناتج من إخصاب البويضة من العضو الذكري، وهذا الرحم صار له قدسية خاصة لأن الله الكلمة المتجسد خرج منه دون الحاجة الى (عضو ذكري)، وأصبح هذا المكان (الرحم) هو المعمل الذي تتم فيه أقدس و أعظم هبه أعطاها الله للبشر!! .. فقد أعطاه (جزء - نسبياً) من سلطانه المُطلق .. الخلق!! .. 

ومن منطلق صفة الرجل المحامي عن المرأة و المدافع عنها، وسلطانه عليها، وهو رأسها وهي الكائن الاضعف (بطرس الاولى 3: 7)، وهي مجد الرجل (كورنثوس الاولى 11: 7) .. أصبح (إقتحام) هذا الحصن المُقدس دون وجه حق (دون زواج) هو تعدي على الله فيما قدسه بخروجه منه للعالم في تجسده، وإستوجب الزود عنه و الدفاع عنه.

وصارت هذه العقيدة من موروثاتنا الإجتماعية و الثقافية، فكثيراً ما نجد في حياتنا أمثال شعبية و حكم هي في الاصل مستمدة من العقيدة.

ولكن في الزني - في حكم الله - الاثنان سيلقيان في نار جهنم إن لم يتوبوا .. ولكني أبيّن هنا لماذا يثور الرجل الشرقي على شرفه .. نعم شرفه هو! .. لأن المرأة هي مجده! .. هي في حمايته كما قال له الله، فكيف تفرط هي فيما يملكه هو؟! .. حتى أننا نجد في وقائع الإغتصاب يؤخذ (الثأر) فيها من الجاني الرجل، وليس الفتاة، لأن الفتاة ليس عليها ذنب.


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هتكلم في شكل نقاط ..
> 
> قديماً (العهد القديم)
> 
> ...


وكمآن آلكتآب قآل " ولكن أريد أن تعلمو , على أيه حآل , أن رأس كل رجل هو آلمسيح , ورأس آلمرأهـ هو زوجهآ ، ورأس آلمسيح هو آلله "

هنآ ربنـآ مآ قصرش آلرجل رأساً لزوجته فى كل منآحى حيآتهآ ولكن عآئلياً كمحتوى وحآمى بآلطبع
وشبه دآ بعلآقة آلمسيح بزوجته " آلكنيسة " آللى هو رأسهآ

لكن فى آلنهآية كلنآ رجل أو إمرأهـ ننتمى للكنيسة دى وآلمسيح هو رأسنآ روحياً
بآلتآلى آلرجل مآينفعش ينتقل من آلحمآية للعقآب أو آلقصآص " لزوجته "

من حقه يغضب ومن حقه يزعل وكل دآ من حقه كإنسآن وكزوجهآ بآلتأكيد
لكن هل دآ معنآهـ إنه ينصب نفسه قآضى عليهآ ..؟! بآلطبع لأ
هل دآ يقصر مجدهـ وقدرهـ على شرف زوجته .. مؤكد لأ

وهو دآ آلمشكلة إن آلموضوع تطور مرآحل مجتمعياً ... قد يكون أسآسهآ عقآئدى ولكن نتآيجهآ تخآلف آلعقيدهـ تمآماً

فهل هنتمسكـ بأسآس سليم أدى لنتيجة غير سليمة ..؟؟؟

 

*.**.*​ 


​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا لهوى
> 
> هتمسكنى من شعرى !!!!!
> 
> ...



مش عارف أقولهالك مع الشرح ولا أقولهاك و خلاص و تفهمي اللي تفهميه ..  اني مغرور او شايف نفسي .. والكلام ده؟ 

ماشي : مبدئياً .. مافيش بنت او ست تقدر توديني البحر و ترجعني عطشان .. دا مش بعيد انا اغرقها فيه .. عموما دي مش مجدعه او مرجله .. المهم ..

على الرغم من أني قولت عاوز امسكك من شعرك و ارزعك في الحيط .. لكن تأكدي أن الكلام ده بيعبّر عن حالة عابره من الغضب الوقتي .. لكن إن جيتي للحق! .. أنا ممكن أموت نفسي حقيقي! .. حقيقي! .. في الدفاع عنك وعن غيرك لو حد إتعرض لكم بأذى .. وربنا الحافظ لكم.

بصي!  .. افهمي من مشاركتي دي .. أني بصالحك :blush2: .. مع إنك ما زعلتيش !! .. بس بصراحة انا لقيت نفسي* بارد وقليل ذوق* .. فقولت اصالحك على العام عقاباً ليا .. وخصوصاً انك طلعتي بنت بلد وجدعه و مرضيتيش تردي عليا بغضب ..* فأنا آسف* :flowers::flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

كويس ياطارق انك جبت سيرة العهد القديم علشان نفهم اصل القصة 
واصل علاقة الرجل بالمرأة 

نعم فى العهد القديم كان الرجل بيسود على المرأة 
بس عارف ده حصل امته ؟
بعد السقوط 
بعد خطية ادم وحواء فى جنة عدن 
الرب قال لحواء الكلام ده عن أدم " اليه يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك " 
وانت عارف ان الخطية لمادخلت قلب الانسان مش شوهت بس علاقته بربنا 
لا ديه شوهت علاقته بالانسان اللى زيه وفى الحالة ديه شوهت علاقة ادم وحواء وعلشان كده بقا ادم بيسود على حواء نتيجة للخطية وتشويها للعلاقات 
لكن ده لم يكن قصد الله ليهم من البداية 

نيجى فى العهد الجديد 
انت عارف ان المسيح هو ادم التانى 
وبعصيان ادم الاول فى جنة عدن دخل الموت للانسان وللعالم 
وبأطاعة ادم التانى ( المسيح ) دخلت الحياة مرة تانية للانسان 
واحنا بنعتبر المسيح جه ليرد كل شئ 
ليرد الانسان لله اولا , ويرده كمان للا نسان اللى زيه 
فالمفروض بما ان المسيح جه زى ما قولت raising the bar يرفع مستوى البشرية 
فعلاقة الانسان مع الله اتصلحت ( اللى هى المصالحة ) وعلاقته مع حواء ايضا اتصلحت ومبقتش سيادة زى العبد والسيد او المالك والمملوك 

الرجل رأس المرأة ده ترتيب للاسرة  ومش معناه الامتلاك 
ومش معناه انه يكون قاضى عليها ويحاسبها ويقتلها 
الله بس هو اللى يحاسبها ويحاسبه 
ومننساش الاية ديه " لآنه ليس يهودى ولا يونانى , ليس عبد ولا حر , ليس ذكر وانثى , لانكم جميعا واحد فى المسيح يسوع " 

والرجل رأس المرأة زى المسيح ما هو رأس الكنيسة 
هل المسيح بيستعبد الكنيسة ؟ ولا علاقته بيها بالحب ؟
عارف مسئئولية الرجل ناحية زوجته مكن توصل لفين بحسب الكتاب ؟ لدرجة انه يموت من اجلها " ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح الكنيسة واسلم نفسها من اجلها"

وبردو مننساش ان حتى فى شريعة موسى الزاني والزانية هما الاتنين كانوا بيتقتلوا مش هى بس زى ما المجتمع بيعمل دلوقتى 

لا ياعزيزى طارق , رأيك احترمه جدا , لكن لا اجد من الكتاب المقدس اى دليل على ان شرف الرجل فى جسد المرأة 
بالعكس انا اجد فى الكتاب تأكيد على ان كل انسان بيحمل شرف نفسه وبيحمل نتائج اختياراته 

وطبيعى ان المٌغتصب هو اللى يتعاقب مش البنت 
يعنى انت تبقا مسروق وانت اللى تتحاكم على انك اتسرقت ؟
مش فهمت قصدك منها العبارة ديه ؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

للاخوات الغوالي


السؤال لكن حصرا

قد يكون مكررا لا اعرف تماما فلا استطيع قراءة جميع المشاركات

ماهو قرارك

لو ............ اكرر لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــو

هذه الحاله داخل بيتك او عائلتك يمكن تخيل الموقف تخيلالالا

فتاة زنت ... اليوم 

سنطلب التوبه لها والغفران بالتاكيد

استمرت الحاله وزناها بدا يطرق الابواب

ما العمل

....


ملاحظة لاتدخلو كلمة الرجال باجابتكن  عن السؤال
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> للاخوات الغوالي
> 
> 
> السؤال لكن حصرا
> ...



هل تريد إجابة من خلال الوازع الديني .. ام الوازع الثقافي؟ (بالرغم من أن المفروض ان تكون ثقافتنا مبنية على عقيدتنا !)


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> وكمآن آلكتآب قآل " ولكن أريد أن تعلمو , على أيه حآل , أن رأس كل رجل هو آلمسيح , ورأس آلمرأهـ هو زوجهآ ، ورأس آلمسيح هو آلله "
> 
> هنآ ربنـآ مآ قصرش آلرجل رأساً لزوجته فى كل منآحى حيآتهآ ولكن عآئلياً كمحتوى وحآمى بآلطبع
> وشبه دآ بعلآقة آلمسيح بزوجته " آلكنيسة " آللى هو رأسهآ
> ...



نعم الزوج قاض على زوجته! .. لان نفسها ستُطلب منه ! .. كما ان نفسه ستُطلب منها .. ولكن كيف ستُطلب نفسه منها إن كانت هي غير أمينة على نفسها؟! .. لذا في حالتنا هذه .. حالة زنى الزوجة او الاخت .. هو قاض عليها .. 

لكن!! .. ليس معنى كلامي أنني اضع صبغة دينية على *قتلها* .. انا فقط أحلل اسباب غضب الرجل على *شرفه* ... لازلت مُصّر أنه شرف الرجل .. لانها هي *مجده* .. إذاً مجده قد توحل .. سقط في الرزيلة .. من هنا يثور و يغضب .. ولكن .. ليس مبرر للقتل .. هناك فارق كبير بين *المبرر *.. و *السبب*


----------



## girgis2 (16 مارس 2013)

*أعتقد موضوع زي كدة ملوش لازمة أوي بعد الجملة دي:*



> *تخيلى إتباع فى مصر 15 مليون طقم (غشاء):a82:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*بجــــــــــــــــد ؟؟؟

طب والله برافـــووووو !!!!!!!
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> للاخوات الغوالي
> 
> 
> السؤال لكن حصرا
> ...


أوكى مش هجيب سيرهـ آلرجآل ولآ هتكلم بوآزع دينى :flowers::flowers:


أنآ هتكلم عن آلبنى آدمين آلعآديين إللى لمآ بيكون قدآمهم إنسآن سآكن فى آلخطية
أمآ هيسآمحوهـ " ودول إللى عندهم قدر عظيم من آلسمو وآلغفرآن وأخجل إنى أعتبر نفسى منهم "


أو مش هيسآمحوهـ ويبعدوآ عنه .. يقآطعوهـ .. أىً كآن
وطبعاً دآ مش بس علشآن نظرة آلمجتمع ولكن كإجرآء معآهـ يفهمه إن وضعه مرفوض ويلزم آلتغيير
وطبعاً فيه حل خآص للمتزوجين وهو آلإنفصآل 


لكن " آلقتل " مآقدرش أعترف بيه كحل آدمى تحت أى ظرف .. غير فى حآلة آلدفآع عن آلنفس 

*مش للثأر أو آلعقآب لإن دآ مش دورى أبداً *

 

*.**.*​




​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أوكى مش هجيب سيرهـ آلرجآل ولآ هتكلم بوآزع دينى :flowers::flowers:
> 
> 
> أنآ هتكلم عن آلبنى آدمين آلعآديين إللى لمآ بيكون قدآمهم إنسآن سآكن فى آلخطية
> ...




عذرا ايمليا 
هذا تهرب من السؤال باعتبار هي مشكلة الاخرين

السؤال يقول ...  لــــــــــــــــو

ومع ذلك اشكرك لايضاح الصوره فحتى كلمة لو وكلمة تخيلو لم تستطيعي مجرد التفكير  بالموضوع

بانتظار من يستطيع ان يتخيل ذلك
​


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بعيدة عن ايه؟ هو مش السؤال تعمل ايه لو اكتشفت ان جوزك او مراتك بتزني؟



اة اجابة بعيدة 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هأرفع عليه قضية طلاق
> 
> و كل واحد يروح لحاله*


برضوة أجابة بعيدة 


قبل ما تفعلوا ما تفعلوه 
سؤالى .؟
محدش قال لنفسه هو لية حصل كدة .؟
اى السبب فى حدوث هذا الامر .؟
زوجتى زنت ........فلماذا .؟
زوجى زنى فلماذا .....؟
البحث عن المشكلة هو افضل من أطرح الحلول عليها


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> نعم الزوج قاض على زوجته! .. لان نفسها ستُطلب منه ! .. كما ان نفسه ستُطلب منها .. ولكن كيف ستُطلب نفسه منها إن كانت هي غير أمينة على نفسها؟! .. لذا في حالتنا هذه .. حالة زنى الزوجة او الاخت .. هو قاض عليها ..
> 
> لكن!! .. ليس معنى كلامي أنني اضع صبغة دينية على *قتلها* .. انا فقط أحلل اسباب غضب الرجل على *شرفه* ... لازلت مُصّر أنه شرف الرجل .. لانها هي *مجده* .. إذاً مجده قد توحل .. سقط في الرزيلة .. من هنا يثور و يغضب .. ولكن .. ليس مبرر للقتل .. هناك فارق كبير بين *المبرر *.. و *السبب*



متفقة معآكـ جداً إن آلإتنين مطآلبين يكونوآ أمنآء على أنفسهم قبل مآ يكونوآ أمنآء على شريكهم 
لكن فى حآلة خيآنتهم للأمآنة ، ربنـآ نص تصرف عليهم يلجأوآ ليه .. " آلإنفصآل "
إذن نقطة آلقضآء دى نتيجة قفزنآ عليهآ بدون أسبآب ..

عآيزة أوضح نقطة مهمة
إحنآ كبشر مع إننآ مطآلبين بآلغفرآن .. بآلتقبل .. بعدم آلإدآنة .. لكن طبيعتنآ بتقوم على عكس كل دآ
وتنفيذ كل دآ مش سهل خصوصاً لمآ آلخطأ يمتد نتآيجه بضرر علينآ " مجتمعياً "
أنآ متفهمة لكل دآ

لكن نقطة إطلآق أحكآم وتنفيذهآ هى إللى هتفضل محل خلآف 
وزى مآ إنت قولت هى مبررآت مش أسبآب .. وهنآ أنآ إللى عآيزة أوصله وأبروزهـ إنهآ مبررآت " مرفوضة "


وهرجع لنقطة مجدهـ وأقولكـ إن فيه فرق بين كونهآ " مجدهـ " .. ولآ " كل آلمجد "
ودآ آلفرق بين آلعقيدة .. وفكر آلمجتمع
آلعقيدهـ بتقوله إنه رأسهآ وهى مجدهـ, لكن دآ مآيجردهوش من كونه ليه عفته آلمطآلب بآلحفآظ عليهآ
آلعقيدهـ بتديله إمتيآز حمآيتهآ وإحتوآئهآ .. مش حق معآقبتهآ


أمآ آلمجتمع فزى مآ قولت قبل كدآ مش مطآلب منه رفآهية آلإدآنة تجآهـ آلبنت ..
 لكن مطلوب يوقف رفآهية آلعقآب إللى بيمآرسهآ مع آلشآب


 

*.**.*​







​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> عذرا ايمليا
> هذا تهرب من السؤال باعتبار هي مشكلة الاخرين
> 
> السؤال يقول ...  لــــــــــــــــو
> ...



لآ هشآم أنآ حبيت أوصلكـ آلإحتمآلآت آلمقبولة فى موآجهة آلموضوع 
أولاً علشآن ألم بيهآ .. وآلأهم علشآن حتى لو قولتلكـ رأيى فهيفضل إحتمآل وتخيل
لإن عن نفسى مش عآرفة هيكون عندى مقدرة أتقبله وقتهآ ولآ لآ :flowers: 


لكن إللى متأكدة منه وإللى نفيته فى مشآركتى آلأولى .. إنى أوآفق أو أسآهم فى قتلهآ أو حتى قتله
وأعتقد دآ إللى كآن محل نقآشنآ 

 

*.**.*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> متفقة معآكـ جداً إن آلإتنين مطآلبين يكونوآ أمنآء على أنفسهم قبل مآ يكونوآ أمنآء على شريكهم
> لكن فى حآلة خيآنتهم للأمآنة ، ربنـآ نص تصرف عليهم يلجأوآ ليه .. " آلإنفصآل "
> إذن نقطة آلقضآء دى نتيجة قفزنآ عليهآ بدون أسبآب ..
> 
> ...



لماذا يكون غضب الرجل بهذا الشكل على زوجته أو أخته في حالة زناهم تحديداً و لا يكون بنفس الغضب عندما يكذبوا .. أو يسرقوا .. بل و عندما يقتلوا!؟

للاسباب التي ذكرتها في مشاركاتي السابقة، والتي كوّنت لدى الرجل أيدولوجية خاصة  مُستمدة أساسياتها من العقيدة على مدى  قرون و أجيال طويلة ممزوجة بشعوره اللاإرادي بأنه رب البيت و سيده.

فكرة أن يقتلها لست معها بالمره، ولكني متفهم لأسبابها، ولا أبرررها، فوإن قامت الفكرة (فكرة القتل وغسل العار) على أسباب مغلوطة حرفها الزمن و المعتقدات المغلوطة المتوارثة أو الدخيلة على مدى قرون، ممزوجة بأساسيات سليمة حقيقية مستمدة من الكتاب المقدس ( كالزنا خطية بشعة ومميزة في عقوبتها، وأن الرجل هو سيد المرأة و رأسها، وأنه هو الحامي و الفارس .. الخ) ، كل هذا لا يجعلني أقيم تبريراً لجريمة إزهاق روح إنسانة، غاب عقلها ولم تفكر سوى ما بين قدمي الرجل!


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> أول خطوة: انه يتصرف نفس التصرف لو عرف ان ابنه هو اللي بيغلط....



سليم يا جونى 
طبيعى جدااااااااا الأب الواعى المتحضر مش بيفرق بين الولد والبنت فى أى حال 




Desert Rose قال:


> قلب الملكة مرة واحدة ؟ :t17:
> 
> ادرسى وحللى براحتك
> 
> ...


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> 
> بصى حبيتى إحنا بنربى تربية كنسية سليمة سواء الولد أو البنت ( مفيش أى فرق ) ونصادقهم تماماً
> وبعدين نسيبهم يعيشوا حياتهم براحتهم خالص مع المراقبة مننا على تصرفاتهم ( من بعيد ) علَّى وعسى نلاقيهم بيغرقوا ويخجلوا ينادونا
> ...






هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا الكارثة 
المصيبة التى لم أتوقعها 
التى حدثت يوم من الايام التى كنت فيها الكنيسة الرسولية 
وكان يوم الاحد على ما اتذكر يوم الاحد من شهر فبراير 2013
وجاء قسيس ورفع صوته عالــــــــــــــــــــــــــى جداً فى اثناء الوعظة وقال 
اعرف بواحدة كانت متدينة جداً وكانت تذهب الى رحلة مسيحيية ونهضات مسيحيية وتذهب الى الكنيسة وتكتب فى الانجيل بتاعها بجوار الاية عن حضورها الاجتماع الفلانى 
ورفع صورة امام المنبر 
وقال ها هى وها امها وهو المرنم ماهر فايز بالوسط وكانت فرحانة جداً عندما قبل الاخ ماهر فايز بالتصوير معها 
وجاء يوم عصيب جداً 
ذهب الى بيتها لكى يطمن على حالتها 
وفجاة اذ وجد امها حزينة جداً 
وقالت له لقد أسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت ابنتى وتركت المسيح 
وقال كيف هذا ومتى حدث 
قال جاءت وقالت سوف اعلن اسلامى وتركتنى 
ولا اعلم عنها شىء 
وهو يصرخ بالقصة من على المنبر 
ويرفع صورتها مع الاخ ماهر فايز وفرحانة جداً
وقال ذهبت الى الانجيل بتاعها 
وبحثت عن يوم خلاصها فلم اجد نهائى اى شى عن هذا 
كانت ترنم وتسبح وتحضر عظات 
وفجاة تبخر 
العلاقة بين الاسرة ليست هى فقط لنمو الانسان اخت الملكة بل وعلاقة الانسان بالله روحياً ونفسياً وجسدياً 
فهل بعد هذا لا تخافى على اولادكى .؟


القصة حقيقة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مش عارف أقولهالك مع الشرح ولا أقولهاك و خلاص و تفهمي اللي تفهميه ..  اني مغرور او شايف نفسي .. والكلام ده؟
> 
> ماشي : مبدئياً .. مافيش بنت او ست تقدر توديني البحر و ترجعني عطشان .. دا مش بعيد انا اغرقها فيه .. عموما دي مش مجدعه او مرجله .. المهم ..
> 
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> للاخوات الغوالي
> 
> 
> السؤال لكن حصرا
> ...



أ*أنا عن نفسى مش عارفة ممكن أعمل إيه ؟

أكيد هيكون نفسى إن ربنا ياخدها .....................أقتلها ؟ ....................إحتمال برضوا 

بس المشكلة عندى إنى مش هأقدر أقتل .......................دا بسبب المسيحية اللى أنا فيها

بس لو هأقدر ........................مش هأتردد لحظة عن قتلها

بس المشكلة إن المسألة عندى مش شرف 

المشكلة عندى إنى هأشك فى كل تصرف هى بتعمله

مش هأصدقها مهما تحولت إلى قديسة

و إحتمال تانى إنى أموت من القهرة


*​


----------



## bb_5 (17 مارس 2013)

موضوع جرىء و حلو..
بس انا ليا شوية تعقيبات كده بالنسبة لربط الشرف بغشاء البكارة اراه قمة فى التخلف و الجهل مع اعتذارى للمقتنع بكده..
ليه بقى لان فى بعض الآنسات المنحرفات محتفظين ببكارتهم (كغشاء) و لكن مارسوا (ال ...) يبقى هل دى عذراء؟
طيب بالنسبة للشاب بقى هنحكم عليه ازاى؟ ايه اللى خلى الراجل ما يعيبوش انه يزنى و البنت يعيبها و الكلمة المشهورة ( هو ولد يعمل اللى هو عايزه)
طيب هل ادام ربنا الوضع كده؟ عند ربنا الزانى زى الزانية بالظبط .. 
طيب ايه اللى خلى نظرة المجتمع سيئة جدا للارملة و المطلقة و دايما محطوطة بين قوسين .. علشان خلاص مافيش حاجة تمنعها انها تعمل اللى هى عايزاه 
و الله بقى عالصعيد و عمايله لو البنت ما نزلتش دم كتير فى الدخلة او يا عينى ما نزلتش دم من الاساس بسبب اختلاف انواع الغشاء  وقعتها بتقى سودا..
طبعا كلامى مش مبرر للزنا ابدا او الانحراف بس هو لعدم الربط بين الشرف و الغشاء الشرف مكانه الاخلاق و التصرفات و ليس جلدة يمكن ان تمزق فى حادث او بسبب رياضة عنيفة او حتى جهل من البنت و عادات سئية
نفسي الدكاترة يفضوا غشاء البنت من اول ما تتولد .. فكرة صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2013)

*فيه نقطة عايزة أقولها تخص جميع مشاركاتى فى هذا الموضوع

أنا رفضت قتل القريبة لمجرد فقدانها غشاء البكارى فى حالتين :

الأولى : إذا كان القاتل نفسه زانى

الثانية : إذا كان فقدان غشاء البكارى فى حادثة ( أيا كانت نوع الحادثة)

و إن كنت لا أبرر القتل فى كل الأحوال

لكنى فى نفس الوقت لا أتخيل أن تأتى إمرأة  تعطى لرجل ما جسمها هكذا ببساطة

و هكذا بالنسبة للرجل

خطية الزنى .......................من الخطايا لا ....................إنها من الجرائم

جريمة يسبقها سبق الاصرار و الترصد

جريمة يسبقها الهمس و اللمس و الغمز و و و و 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كما أن الزانى إذا بدأ الزنى فمن الصعب و لا أقول المستحيل أن يتخلص الشخص من تكرار هذه الجريمة مرات و مرات

لأنه أجاع نفسه ....................وبالطبع لن يشبع بالزنى

لأن من وجهة نظرى الزنى غير مُشبع ................بل هو فاتح شهية

لذلك إن قامت الزوجة أو الاخت او الابنة بالزنى................فلا أعتقد إنها ستكون مرة واحدة و خلاص

لا يمكن 

و هكذا بالنسبة للزوج و الأخ و الابن


*​​


----------



## girgis2 (17 مارس 2013)

> وسيبك حتى لو مقتلهاش ما هو *ممكن يطلقها* بردو او *يعملها فضيحة صح *؟


*
شيــــئ غريب !!!!!!!!!!!!

يعني القتل ممنوع

والطـــلاق برضة ممنوع لو مش قادر يسامحها

في حين هي من حقها برضة تطلقه لو خانها وهي مش قادرة تسامحه

وبعدين آيه حكاية يعملها فضيحة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هي مش إنسانة لها كامل الحرية والأهلية في إختيار الخطأ والمـفـروض تتحمل 

عواقب إختيارها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## bb_5 (17 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> رَحِم المرأة هو* قدس أقداس* عملية الخلق! حتى ان الله قديماً شبّه أهولية بالزانية، وإسرائيل و يهوذا كذلك، عندما إبتعدتا عن عبادة الله (*إذ زنت العاصية إسرائيل فطلقتها وأعطيتها كتاب طلاقها لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا أختها بل مضت وزنت هي أيضا*. ) (أرميا 3: 8) .. وكان الله قديماً يحل بمجده في قدس الأقداس، وهو الموضع (الطاهر) الذي قدسه الله بذاته و جعله مكاناً لحلوله على الأرض، وكان أي (إنتهاك) لحُرمة هذا المكان المُقدس، يكون إنتهاكاً للمكان المُخصص لله، وبالتبعية، عبادة غير الله، وهذا يُعّد .. زنى!
> 
> الخطية الوحيدة التي وصفها الرب قديماً بـ (الزنا) هي البعد عن عبادته و السجود للاوثان!.. ولذا إستحقت أهولية و يهوذا و إسرائيل وصف (الزانية) عندما عبدوا الاوثان و إبتعدوا عنه.. وكانت كلماته عنهم (قاسيه) لأبعد مدى، و إختار الله وصف (الزانية) كي يُبيّن لنا بشاعة البُعد عنه!
> 
> ...


 رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## girgis2 (17 مارس 2013)

> *لأن من وجهة نظرى الزنى غير مُشبع ................بل هو فاتح شهية
> *



*أنا متفق معاكي تماماً بس ليا سؤال بخصوص:-*



> *الثانية : إذا كان فقدان غشاء البكارى فى حادثة ( أيا كانت نوع الحادثة)*



*ســؤال:

هو نسبة الحوادث اللي من النوع ده واللي بتسبب تهتك الغشاء كــــام ؟؟؟

بلاش

هل الأهل مش هيكونوا عارفين حوادث زي كدة ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> شيــــئ غريب !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> يعني القتل ممنوع
> ...



اخ جرجس انت قريت انا كنت بتكلم على ايه وبقول ايه فى المشاركة اللى انت قطعت منها الجزئية ديه ؟
ولا انت بتقطع الكلام اللى انت عايزه وتحطه بالطريقة اللى انت عايزها علشان تبين للناس الفكرة اللى انت عايزها وكأن انا بقول الكلام ده فعلا , كأنك بتقول للناس شوفوا هى بتقول ايه 
بلاش الطريقة ديه 
وانا هحطلك الاقتباس كامل علشان الناس تعرف انا كنت بتكلم فى ايه 




> انا متفقة معاكى ان الزنا غلطة فادحة فعلا
> بس لو هى متجوزة واحد مش فاهم حاجة فى اى حاجة هيعرف منين مثلا ان الغشاء تم هتكه فى حادث بعيد عن اى علاقة جنسية
> انا لسه بسمع عن جرائم كتير فى الاردن بالشكل ده وبردو بسمع فى صعيد مصر
> وسيبك حتى لو مقتلهاش ما هو ممكن يطلقها بردو او يعملها فضيحة صح ؟




شوفت بقا ان انا مكنتش بتكلم عن  واحدة زنت اصلا 
وبرد على كلام ايرينى ان ممكن الغشاء يتمزق لاى سبب تانى غير الجنس بس لو اتجوزت واحد مش عارف حاجة عن الموضوع ممكن لو منزفتش يشك فيها ويقتلها 
او حتى ممكن ميكونش عندها غشاء اصلا ( بعض البنات بتتولد كده هنعمل ايه ؟) وفيه بنات مش بتزف اصلا او بتنزف بسيط 
انما هو علشان مش فاهم كده ممكن وده الى بيحصل فى جرائم الشرف فى الاردن وصعيد مصر 
ان جوزها يقتلها او والدها او اخوها او على الاقل يطلقها او يفضحها وهى اصلا بريئة 
شوفت بقا انا كنت اصلا بتكلم فى ايه 
وانت قطعت الكلام من سياق الحديث علشان تحطه بالطريقة اللى انت عايزها 
على اساس ان انا مش هعرف اجيبها واوضحها للناس 
ما بلاش الطريقة ديه 
وبعدين حتى لو زنت ايوة من حقه يطلقها لكنه مش من حقه قتلها 
وايوة هى انسان حرة وتتحمل نتائج اختيارها 
زى ما انت انسان حر وبتتحمل نتائج اختيارك 
تحب انت حد يقتلك علشان غلطت  ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 مارس 2013)

مفيش حاجة فى المسيحية إسمها قتل الزانية 

دى أفكار هبلة دخلت لنا من الإستعمار الإسلامى  


{الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا مِئَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُم بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }النور2


----------



## girgis2 (17 مارس 2013)

> وبعدين حتى لو زنت ايوة من حقه يطلقها لكنه مش من حقه قتلها
> وايوة هى انسان حرة وتتحمل نتائج اختيارها
> زى ما انت انسان حر وبتتحمل نتائج اختيارك
> تحب انت حد يقتلك علشان غلطت  ؟



*
أنا مش محتاج أقطع من مشاركتك ولا حاجة

أنتِ اللي بتتكلمي عن كذا حاجة في نفس الوقت وفي نفس الموضوع

شوية تتكلمي عن مأساة بنات بريئة وشوية تانية تتكلمي عن حرية إختيار الخطأ وشوية تالتة تتكلمي عن الطلاق وعن الفضيحة !!!!!!!!!!!!!

وأنا مش عارف أنتِ عايزة توصلي بموضوعك لفــــين بالظبط ؟؟؟

أتفضلي آآآدي مشاركتك:
*



> انا متفقة معاكى ان الزنا غلطة فادحة فعلا
> بس لو هى متجوزة واحد مش فاهم حاجة فى اى حاجة هيعرف منين مثلا ان الغشاء تم هتكه فى *حادث* بعيد عن اى علاقة جنسية
> انا لسه بسمع عن جرائم كتير فى الاردن بالشكل ده وبردو بسمع فى صعيد مصر
> وسيبك *حتى لو مقتلهاش ما هو ممكن يطلقها بردو او يعملها فضيحة* صح ؟



*طيب لو فرضنا أنتِ هنا بتتكلمي عن البنات المظلومة

هتخليني أسألك نفس السؤال اللي سألته لإيريني

نسبة الحوادث اللي بتسبب تهتك الغشاء أد آيه ؟؟


وهل الأهل مش هيكون عندهم علم بالحوادث دي ؟؟

*​


----------



## girgis2 (17 مارس 2013)

> لو اتجوزت واحد مش عارف حاجة عن الموضوع ممكن لو منزفتش يشك فيها ويقتلها
> او حتى ممكن ميكونش عندها غشاء اصلا ( بعض البنات بتتولد كده هنعمل ايه ؟) وفيه بنات مش بتزف اصلا او بتنزف بسيط
> انما هو علشان مش فاهم كده ممكن وده الى بيحصل فى جرائم الشرف فى الاردن وصعيد مصر
> ان جوزها يقتلها او والدها او اخوها او على الاقل يطلقها او يفضحها وهى اصلا بريئة
> شوفت بقا انا كنت اصلا بتكلم فى ايه


*طيب جميل يبقى نحدد المشكلة ونطرح الحلول الصح ليها

والسبب اللي بتقوليه ده هو الجـــــهـــل

والجهل يتحل بالعـــــــــــلـــم وإني أوعي الناس بالمعلومات دي



مش بإني أقول ياجماعة من حقنا نغلط !!!!

ده موضوع وده موضوع تاني
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2013)

> *
> أنا مش محتاج أقطع من مشاركتك ولا حاجة
> 
> أنتِ اللي بتتكلمي عن كذا حاجة في نفس الوقت وفي نفس الموضوع
> ...


*؟

*لالالا انت قطعت من المشاركة وانت عارف كويس انت بتعمل ايه وديه ملهاش علاقة انى بتكلم فى كذا موضوع اصلا , حتى لو بلخبط واخرف وبتكلم فى كذا موضوع , لما تيجى تعلق على مشاركة المفروض انك تاخدها كلها علشان يبان انا بتكلم فى ايه 
والموضوع واضح بيتكلم عن اختزال الشرف فى جسد البنت بس بينما الرجل لا , والكيل بميكيالين 
والكلام ده كله مرتبط بالموضوع مش بعيد عنه والكلام فى اى موضوع فى المنتدى بيجيب بعضه ومواضيع كتير بتتفتح جوه الموضوع الواحد ​* 
*


> *طيب لو فرضنا أنتِ هنا بتتكلمي عن البنات المظلومة
> 
> هتخليني أسألك نفس السؤال اللي سألته لإيريني
> 
> ...


لا متفرضش:t13: , لان انا فعلا فى المشاركة ديه كنت بتكلم عن البنت المظلومة فمفيش مجال للفرضيات هنا 

مقدرش اعرف نسبتها ايه , لان ممكن يكون لاسباب كتيرة 
وقعت مثلا , مارست رياضة عنيفة , حادثة , وممكن هى تنزف ومتتبقاش عارفه ايه مصدر الدم ده او ممكن يكون نزيف بسيط وهى بردو متبقاش فاهمه هو ايه سببه او ممكن نزيف بسيط مش تشوفه خالص ولا تلاحظه 
ده غير فيه بنات بتتولد من غيره اصلا 
وبنات تانية النوع عندها مطاطى , يعنى مفيش نزيف خالص 
وده بيسبب مشاكل لان جوزها ممكن يشك فيها ويبهدلها 

انا سمعت مرة قصة عن اب منع بنته من ممارسة ركوب الخيل اللى بتحبه علشان خاطر غشاء البكارة 
يعنى منع بنته انها تمارس رياضة  جميلة زى كده وهى بتحبها علشان الاستاذ غشاء البكارة يفضل سليم 
فيه كده فى الحياة ؟ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *طيب جميل يبقى نحدد المشكلة ونطرح الحلول الصح ليها
> 
> والسبب اللي بتقوليه ده هو الجـــــهـــل
> 
> ...




لالالالالالا , انا قولتلك بلاش الطريقة ديه 
متخادش كلامى من سياقه علشان تبين للناس انى بدعو للفجور 
مش احنا اتفقنا زمان اننا منتعاملش مع بعض بالطريقة ديه وقولنا اننا اخوات فى منتدى واحد ومينفعش ؟
انا قولت الاتى , الغلط حرية شخصية 
اذا كان ربنا سابنا وبيسبنا نختار الغلط ونتحمل نتائجه 
لانه خلقنا بحرية ارادة 
وهو قال الاتى " قد جعلت امامك الحياة والموت , البركة واللعنة , فأختر الحياة " 
يعنى الله فى قداسته عايزنا نختار الصح والحياة والقداسة والطهارة 
لكنه فى نفس الوقت خلقنا بحرية اراده وجعل امامنا كل الاختيارات وحرية الارادة والاختيار لكل انسان سواء ولد او بنت 
تشمل اختيار الخطأ وتحمل نتائجه 
لكن متجيش تقول ان انا قولت ان الغلط من حقنا وتطلعها بره سياقها علشان يبان قدام الناس وكأنى بقول يلا ياجماعة نزنى 
متناسيا تماما كل الايات اللى انا ذكرتها عن ان الامتناع عن الزنا وصية كتابية , ولازم كمسيحيين حقيقيين نتبعها اذا كنا عايزين نتبع المسيح 
لكن الكلام ده انا اقدر اطبقه على نفسى 
لكن مقدرش افرضه على غيرى 
لان ربنا نفسه مش بيفرضه على الناس بالعافية 
والا كان اسهل خلقنا ربوتات يحركها بريموت كنترول


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 مارس 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> العلاقة بين الاسرة ليست هى فقط لنمو الانسان اخت الملكة *بل وعلاقة الانسان بالله روحياً ونفسياً وجسدياً*
> فهل بعد هذا لا تخافى على اولادكى .؟
> 
> /SIZE]



*بص يا بايبل ........
الغلط والمُصيبة 
لو إهتمينا بتواجد أولادنا فى الكنيسة فقط وإكتفينا بنشئتهم فيها إطمئناناً منا بالدور الكبير الذى تعطية الكنيسة لأولادنا من روحيات وأنشطة ...... دون الإهتمام بتزويدهم من رعاية ومحبة الأسرة لهم 
علشان كدة  الأسرة والكنيسة المفروض مُرتبطين ومُكملين لبعض فى تربية الأبناء تربية سلبمة 

ودة اللى أنا ذكرتة فى كلامى 











AL MALEKA HELANA قال:





إحنا بنربى تربية كنسية سليمة سواء الولد أو البنت ( مفيش أى فرق ) ونصادقهم تماماً 
وبعدين نسيبهم يعيشوا حياتهم براحتهم خالص مع المراقبة مننا على تصرفاتهم ( من بعيد ) خوفاُ من إنهم يغرقوا فى موقف مُعين ويخجلوا ينادونا 

وبعدين طالما البنت والولد درسوا عقيدتهم المسيحية كويس وعرفوا الصح إية والغلط إية 
، ما فيش اى خوف عليهم بعد كدة حتى لو سبناهم داخل النار 


أنقر للتوسيع...




أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> أنا دمجت دور الكنيسة مع الأسرة
> 
> وبضيف كمان إن الغلط اللى أغلب الأسر المسيحية بتقع فيه ، وببترتب عليها للأسف فقدان أولادهم وضياعهم .... خاصة ( مثال ) الأسرة ( المتدينة ) اللى حضرتك ذكرتها
> 
> ...


----------



## WooDyy (17 مارس 2013)

موضوع لطيف .. بس يعنى مافيش حاجه جديده​


----------



## girgis2 (17 مارس 2013)

> ممكن يكون لاسباب كتيرة
> وقعت مثلا , مارست رياضة عنيفة , حادثة , وممكن هى تنزف ومتتبقاش عارفه ايه  مصدر الدم ده او ممكن يكون نزيف بسيط وهى بردو متبقاش فاهمه هو ايه سببه  او ممكن نزيف بسيط مش تشوفه خالص ولا تلاحظه
> ده غير فيه بنات بتتولد من غيره اصلا
> وبنات تانية النوع عندها مطاطى , يعنى مفيش نزيف خالص
> ...



*كــــــــــللللللللللللل المشـــــاكل دي حلها بحاجة واحدة

قولتهالك وهقولهالك تاني

العــــــــــلم

العلم هو اللي هيوعي الناس بالمشاكل دي وإزاي نتجنبها

يعني أنا أفضِّل إني أقرأ موضوع عن الغشاء وأنواعه على إني أقرأ موضوع زي ده مثلاً مش هيحل حاجة

لأن - الأستاذ غشاء ده - المفروض يفضل سليم سواء في العقل أو في الجسد*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *كــــــــــللللللللللللل المشـــــاكل دي حلها بحاجة واحدة
> 
> قولتهالك وهقولهالك تاني
> 
> ...




وده فعلا اللى بنعمله هنا , علشان نبطل نبص للغشاء على انه الدليل الوحيد للشرف بتاع البنت وبتاع رجال العائلة كلهم , والراجل اللى فى نفس العائلة بيزنى مفيش عليه اى مشكلة ولا يمس شرفه فى شئ 

طبعا ليك كل الحق فى تفضيل او عدم تفضيل تقرا ايه او متقراش ايه 
مقدرش اجبرك انك تقرا موضوع زى ده او متقراهوش 
واذا كنت شايف ان مفيش فايدة ليك منه ده رأيك ويٌحترم جدا طبعا 
وانا لم اجبر اى شخص انه يدخل ويقرا الموضوع 
سلام


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا متفق معاكي تماماً بس ليا سؤال بخصوص:-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أكيد نسبة قليلة جدا جدا

إحتمال إن يكونوا الأهل عارفين و إحتمال لأ

ثانيا إنت فى فترة الخطوبة مش بتتعامل مع تمثال

إنت بتتعامل مع كيان حى 

يعنى الزانية بتبان من تصرفاتها

و المؤدبة بتبان برضوا​*


----------



## girgis2 (17 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكيد نسبة قليلة جدا جدا
> 
> إحتمال إن يكونوا الأهل عارفين و إحتمال لأ
> 
> ...



*شكراً لإجابتك دي يا أخت إيريني

وخصوصاً خصوصاً دي:

*


> *أكيد نسبة قليلة جدا جدا*


*
ملحوظة كدة على جنب: مش عارف ليه ساعات بحس إننا حلال فينا الإخوان

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2013)

اخ جرجس الموضوع اصلا مش عن غشاء البكارة وانواعه 
الموضوع زى ما انت شايف عن مفهوم الشرف وتوسيعه ليشمل اكتر من مجرد غشاء فى اجساد النساء ويبقا فيه عدل ومساواه بين الولد والبنت فى تحمل مسئولية الشرف اللى هو معنى بيشمل حاجات كتير بس احنا اختزلناه فى حاجة واحدة واهملنا الباقى 
ياريت لو الموضوع مش عاجبك , انا اقدر افهم ده واحترمه 
لكن اللى مش هينفع  انك تاخد الموضوع فى اتجاهات تانية بعيدة عن غرض الموضوع اللى واضح جدا 
وشكرا , وانتهى .


----------



## Anas2 (17 مارس 2013)

كتبت رد طويل ومسحته احتراما لدينيين في المنتدى.. لانو قمة الاستفزاز اعطاء عادات بدوية صبغة دينية فقط لاسكات المراة وتطويقها بقيود الشرف والعرض والادب.. 
غشاء البكارة ناتج عن تسربات شرقية وفحولة ذكورية مش اكثر لانو ممكن البنت تمارس ما تريده من الجنس وحتى علاقة كاملة من دون ان تفقد عذريتها وفي المقابل هناك من تولد بلا غشاء او من تولد بغشاء سميك فتضطر لاجراء جراحة وتمزيقه لخروج دم الحيض وعدم ترسبه في داخلها ومن تفقده لاسباب اخرى متعددة يمكن ان تكون قليلة لكنها موجودة!! وتذهب الفتيات ضحيتها!! 
جسد المراة ملكها فقط ليس ملكية مسجلة لرجال اسرتها... والانسان ليس ملكا لاحد فهو ملك فقط لنفسه ومسؤول على نفسه مدام صار بالغا لكن ثقافتنا للاسف تتعامل مع المراة طول حياتها على اساس انها قاصر... ويمكن التساهل مع اي شيء غير غلطة الفتاة.. ففي بلادنا ما زال المواطن تُداس كرامته كل يوم تُحتل اراضيه تُسلب حقوقه.. وعندما تسأله عن الشرف يقول لك غشاء البكارة!! ليس الشرف في الجسد فقط كما يظن اهل الشرق بل في الكلمة والوعد والعمل والمساهمة في تطور بلادك وخدمة الانسان..

معظم الناس خاصة غير المتعلمين يظنون ان غشاء البكارة جعله الله في جسد المراة لدافع اخلاقي!! وهذا ليس صحيحا.. فهناك حيوانات كثيرة تمتلك غشاء بكارة مثل انثى القرد والحوت.. فهل سبب وجوده عند الحيوانات اخلاقي ايضا؟؟ 
في الواقع علميا يلعب غشاء البكارة دور حماية للvagina من دخول الجراثيم قبل البلوغ لا اكثر... فالvagina  يكون اقل حمضية قبل فترة البلوغ ميما يسهل نمو الجراثيم وادائها للمنطقة.. لكن بعد البلوغ تزيد الافرازات الحمضية التي تقضي على هذه الجراثيم
 لكن شرقنا العزيز جعله علامة لشرف البنت بل اسرتها ككل.. وعرفت الصين غبائنا هذا فصدرت لنا اغشية مطاطية بأبخس الاثمنة

لا استحضره في هذه اللحظة غير كلمات القباني الرائعة:
تظل بكارة الأنثى
بهذا الشرق عقدتنا وهاجسنا
فعند جدرانا المهموم
قدمنا ذبائحنا
وأولينا ولائمنا
نحرنا عند هيكلها شقائقنا
قربينا وصحنا و"أكرمتنا" ..


----------

